# October Bfp with #2 anyone with me?



## OilyMamma

Hey all! I got an early but very dark BFP this am.
I am 9dpo today and am very excited to be back. 
This is our second pregnancy and our DS is turning 4 on saturday.
Today was my EDD with #1 so its kind of a neat timeline :)
Anyways. Anyone else close in pregnancy wanna be buddies!? &#128516;


----------



## IvyEffer

Hi! I just got a BFP today also! DS is turning 3 this month. Happy & Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## emmyk

Hi, My edd is 13th June for number #2! My daughter is 4 and will be turning 5 on the 23rd June! &#128522;


----------



## Sophm88

Aww congratulations OilyMamma - glad you are finally over in 1st Tri! :hugs:


----------



## OilyMamma

Sophm its nice to see you again!! How are you doing!?

Happy and healthy 9 months to all you lovely ladies. I cant wait to hear about your journeys!


----------



## Sophm88

OilyMamma said:


> Sophm its nice to see you again!! How are you doing!?
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to all you lovely ladies. I cant wait to hear about your journeys!

I've been checking a lot to see how you ladies were getting on! So happy for you! I'm not bad - struggling with the 1st tri this time around I've been so rough with nausea and sickness! It is finally starting to pass thank god! Had a private scan at 8 weeks showing a happy healthy baby! :cloud9:

What is your due date?


----------



## OilyMamma

Sophm88 said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Sophm its nice to see you again!! How are you doing!?
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to all you lovely ladies. I cant wait to hear about your journeys!
> 
> I've been checking a lot to see how you ladies were getting on! So happy for you! I'm not bad - struggling with the 1st tri this time around I've been so rough with nausea and sickness! It is finally starting to pass thank god! Had a private scan at 8 weeks showing a happy healthy baby! :cloud9:
> 
> What is your due date?Click to expand...

Im glad to hear its letting up a bit. Morning sickness is the worst! Yay happy and healthy is all we can hope for! Congrats.
My edd is june 25th/2017 but docs like to change it up a little lol


----------



## Wish85

Congratulations girls! 

I am 4weeks today with baby #2 due 22 June - 3 weeks before DS turns 4 :hi:


----------



## Sophm88

OilyMamma said:


> Sophm88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Sophm its nice to see you again!! How are you doing!?
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to all you lovely ladies. I cant wait to hear about your journeys!
> 
> I've been checking a lot to see how you ladies were getting on! So happy for you! I'm not bad - struggling with the 1st tri this time around I've been so rough with nausea and sickness! It is finally starting to pass thank god! Had a private scan at 8 weeks showing a happy healthy baby! :cloud9:
> 
> What is your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad to hear its letting up a bit. Morning sickness is the worst! Yay happy and healthy is all we can hope for! Congrats.
> My edd is june 25th/2017 but docs like to change it up a little lolClick to expand...

Aw so exciting! I will keep an eye on your journey!! :hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

Hey I'm 5+1 with baby number 2, my daughter is 2.


----------



## OilyMamma

Wish- june 22 is my birthday! Its an awesome sunny day every year! ;)

My DS turns 4 on saturday. He was a pretty tough baby. A horrible non sleeper so it took us a bit longer to hop back on to the baby train. Lol.
We actually like the age gap though.
Im excited for this journey but i pray this one sleeps. &#128513;&#128514;

How is everyone feeling!?
I have the waves of nausea. I can usually settle it down with a couple crackers or veggie sticks. Thankfully its not horrible.


----------



## _Meep_

Joining by invitation. :D

Technically I am a September BFP, due end of May/beginning of June. Feeling rank! But not unbearably so, so that's a blessing.

Congratulations to all and I hope everyone is well, or at least as well as we can be in our 'condition'. :D


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey meep! Thanks for joining our little group!
Feeling as good as can be expected. Im a bit surprised at how early this nausea came about this time.


----------



## boobee

I'm 4+1 with #2 :D DD is 2.5yrs. Only symptoms I have are tiredness, back ache and toilet trouble ha ha! Didn't get any sickness until 7weeks with DD though!


----------



## Wish85

OilyMamma said:


> Wish- june 22 is my birthday! Its an awesome sunny day every year! ;)
> 
> My DS turns 4 on saturday. He was a pretty tough baby. A horrible non sleeper so it took us a bit longer to hop back on to the baby train. Lol.
> We actually like the age gap though.
> Im excited for this journey but i pray this one sleeps. &#128513;&#128514;
> 
> How is everyone feeling!?
> I have the waves of nausea. I can usually settle it down with a couple crackers or veggie sticks. Thankfully its not horrible.

Oh wow, cool! June is our Winter so it's always cold and miserable here in Australia during that month haha

Feeling pretty good so far but only 4 weeks. Had a symptomless pregnancy with my son so hoping for the same this time around!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Me me!! :) Hehe and our birthdays are close too! Mine is the 21st of June, my daughter's the 1st, we have our wedding anniversary on the 10th and met on the 23rd :D So yup, June is pretty special over here already but I really wanted another June baby so I will be thrilled once I am done with the early scan on the 20th of Oct. 
I keep having those horrible dreams because of the chemical back in June so I can use some reassurance :/ 

I'll read your posts ladies once I have a bit more time. Healthy and Happy 9 months to all of us!


----------



## Wish85

Coco Tutu said:


> Me me!! :) Hehe and our birthdays are close too! Mine is the 21st of June, my daughter's the 1st, we have our wedding anniversary on the 10th and met on the 23rd :D So yup, June is pretty special over here already but I really wanted another June baby so I will be thrilled once I am done with the early scan on the 20th of Oct.
> I keep having those horrible dreams because of the chemical back in June so I can use some reassurance :/
> 
> I'll read your posts ladies once I have a bit more time. Healthy and Happy 9 months to all of us!

Let's see, June - I have a nephew on the 1st, MIL on the 12th, this bub due on 22nd & my niece on the 23rd so June is full up for me. Not even a week later on 1st July my dad, OH on 2nd July and my son on 13th so it's a full on 5weeks for birthdays during the middle of the year for me! I'm in April thankfully!


----------



## boobee

Crazy how it all happens together, we're due June 21st.. Step DS is 12th and Step DD is 23rd &#128514; A busy month!

How are people feeling emotionally?! I'm really moody which I wasn't first time round, I'm so irritable!


----------



## _Meep_

I keep crying over everything lol. Happy things as well as sad things - I only have to think about Christmas this year and I turn into a weepy mess. I love Christmas. Plus I'll likely be feeling better by then, so gorging on Christmas dinner is going to be even better than usual. I can't wait.


----------



## Shortstuff87

Hello everyone!!&#128075;&#127997;
I got my BFP yesterday I'm due around 17th June 2017! I've ended up being off work the last two days as my back is breaking and I've had terrible dizziness! Is anyone else's boobs absolutely massive too? I'm usually a 34E anyway so god knows what I'll end up &#128563; Xxx


----------



## Coco Tutu

Wish85 said:


> Coco Tutu said:
> 
> 
> Me me!! :) Hehe and our birthdays are close too! Mine is the 21st of June, my daughter's the 1st, we have our wedding anniversary on the 10th and met on the 23rd :D So yup, June is pretty special over here already but I really wanted another June baby so I will be thrilled once I am done with the early scan on the 20th of Oct.
> I keep having those horrible dreams because of the chemical back in June so I can use some reassurance :/
> 
> I'll read your posts ladies once I have a bit more time. Healthy and Happy 9 months to all of us!
> 
> Let's see, June - I have a nephew on the 1st, MIL on the 12th, this bub due on 22nd & my niece on the 23rd so June is full up for me. Not even a week later on 1st July my dad, OH on 2nd July and my son on 13th so it's a full on 5weeks for birthdays during the middle of the year for me! I'm in April thankfully!Click to expand...

hehe my brother and grandmother have their birthdays on the 6th of June as well and my father July 2nd! 

At least you can feel special in April :D


----------



## Coco Tutu

Shortstuff87 said:


> Hello everyone!!&#128075;&#127997;
> I got my BFP yesterday I'm due around 17th June 2017! I've ended up being off work the last two days as my back is breaking and I've had terrible dizziness! Is anyone else's boobs absolutely massive too? I'm usually a 34E anyway so god knows what I'll end up &#128563; Xxx

My breasts didn't change this time, but I am still breastfeeding DD #1, who is 2y 4 months. I read it's quite common for moms that bf not to notice changes and this put my mind at ease a bit. 

Sorry to hear you have back pain already though :/


----------



## _Meep_

Yes, mine have definitely got bigger again. They're also INCREDIBLY painful - I really don't remember it being this bad the first time! Then again, I now have a 2 year old who still breastfeeds, so that could be part of the reason for the agony lol. Especially as my supply is falling, so she really goes to town on them. Aaaggh!


----------



## Shortstuff87

This is my first so I wasn't sure what to expect. I had a feeling I was pregnant but it was my breasts that made me test because straight away they got bigger and my nipples had changed! I'm just pleased I don't have any sickness!(yet) I'm 5wks 2d and wondering when to start telling family also we are all very close but don't want to jinx anything too soon xxx


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah it's a difficult one! Think we are waiting until after our first scan this time.


----------



## 4magpies

Shortstuff I'm also 5w 2d today. 

I have sore boobs but not as sore as with my daughter but they started before I was pregnant due to IVF meds! I'm still on meds now so it's hard to know what's the meds and what isn't.


----------



## Shortstuff87

Well my problem is we have a massive family wedding the 20th of November, I'm going to have to walk around with the same glass of bubbles all day pretending!ha I have a job also that is very active and a lot of lifting, I think I will definitely need to tell my boss when I go back next week. How far along exactly is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Shortstuff87

Hello 4magpies just saw your reply, on a morning they are the worst but seem to ease over the day!xxx


----------



## _Meep_

I'm 6w 6d, calculated from my 31 day cycle. According to my midwife though, I'm 7w 2d, as they just go by the average 28 day cycle. You never really know how far along you are until you have your first scan though, and they measure your baby! And even then there are no guarantees ... my estimated due date was pushed back three days from July 8th to July 5th after the ultrasound last time ... but LO didn't turn up until July 11th!


----------



## 4magpies

Meep I know exactly how far along I am. I can pin point conception to a 12 hour window. Joy of IVF! Haha.


----------



## _Meep_

Haha yes I suppose you can! That's actually really cool. 

Congratulations on your BFP. Looks like it has been quite a journey - I hope it all goes wonderfully!


----------



## Shortstuff87

Ah ok meep I'll just keep that as a rough guide until I get my doc appointments booked in and my scan done &#128077;&#127997;. I'm keeping my fingers crossed its as late as possible in June as my college course finishes end of May/June, cutting it fine!ha xx


----------



## Wish85

Yes to the massive boobs & Christmas lunch haha

Congrats on all the bfp's!


----------



## 4magpies

Thank you meep. Although with my daughter the NHS insisted on changing my due date after my 12 week scan. I kept to my IVF one because I'm stubborn like that and the date they gave was impossible basically. NHS always think they know better! Haha.


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome shortstuff! 
My boobs are bigger than usual and so painful! Im a B usually so im ok with bigger lol!

Emotionally im ok, no worse than normal PMS at this point. 
Having bellybutton pinching and random cramping down low like AF style.
Back pain and i am sleeping way more than normal. Im in bed right after my 4 yr old and he is still waking me up in the am. So tired lol.
Im currently working hard at my home business to make sure i can take my time off in june..its going to take alot of dedication and work in the next few months..
Im spending the day preparing dor my sons 4th birthday and we are having a winter storm today..i just hope people can make it tomorrow. Sigh. 
My DS and DH have bdays in october and my bday and this baby is due in june. I love that. Hopefully this one isnt too stubborn and doesnt wait until july to make its appearance lol!

Hope you are all feeling well


----------



## Shortstuff87

Thanks Oilymamma!
I hope your son has a nice party tomorrow! I'm from the UK so I have the usual wet and windy weather here! You sound like your going to be very busy but be careful too you'll tire yourself out.
Literally everything you have said symptom wise is what I have been like (giant boobs/strange pinches and movements/ tiredness/back pain) I'm just keeping my fingers crossed I don't get any sickness &#128567;. I'm also hoping I can hide my stomach as I have 2 weddings in November i'll be 9 and 11 weeks &#128561; and won't have had my 1st scan so still wanna keep it hush! 
I'm hoping that I'm not early as I'm cutting it close with finishing my college course!ha xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey your from the other forum!

This is actually baby #3 for me :haha:

My oldest daughter will be 6 soon
My baby will almost be 2yrs and now pregnant with #3.

EDD by lmp is June 14, 2017.

And currently waiting for these 3 long weeks for my first ObGyn visit.


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> Welcome shortstuff!
> My boobs are bigger than usual and so painful! Im a B usually so im ok with bigger lol!
> 
> Emotionally im ok, no worse than normal PMS at this point.
> Having bellybutton pinching and random cramping down low like AF style.
> Back pain and i am sleeping way more than normal. Im in bed right after my 4 yr old and he is still waking me up in the am. So tired lol.
> Im currently working hard at my home business to make sure i can take my time off in june..its going to take alot of dedication and work in the next few months..
> Im spending the day preparing dor my sons 4th birthday and we are having a winter storm today..i just hope people can make it tomorrow. Sigh.
> My DS and DH have bdays in october and my bday and this baby is due in june. I love that. Hopefully this one isnt too stubborn and doesnt wait until july to make its appearance lol!
> 
> Hope you are all feeling well

Happy Birthday to the little man! Hope it all goes well and people show up despite the storm :)


----------



## MummyinJune

I just got my bfp 2 days ago! I have two boys aged 2 and 5 &#128556;


----------



## OilyMamma

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey your from the other forum!
> 
> This is actually baby #3 for me :haha:
> 
> My oldest daughter will be 6 soon
> My baby will almost be 2yrs and now pregnant with #3.
> 
> EDD by lmp is June 14, 2017.
> 
> And currently waiting for these 3 long weeks for my first ObGyn visit.

Welcome!! And congratulations on your Bfp :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Thanks all. The winter storm let up. The roads cleared and almost everyone was able to make it to my little guys party. It was crazy in here and very tiring but so fun!
He got a professional quality KIDS drum kit lol. Thats going to be interesting in a few months LOL!

Today i feel very bloated. Exhausted and alot like AF is about to arrive. I can not wait to watch a movie. Relax and go to bed!

Shortstuff, im sure you can find a dress or poofy shirt to hide any extra puffyness for the weddings. Im prepared to tell people its from my quitting smoking adventure LOL! Not sure how well that will go since i quit over 150 days ago and didnt gain weight lol.
Just blame it on binge eating ice cream or something! &#128514;&#128514; easier than finding clothing to hide it.

My best friend told me today her sister had a dream about me being pregnant.... i laughed it off as crazy but the funny part is that when i was pregnant with our son, her DAD had the dream and told my DH about it before i told him we got our BFP. Crazy stuff lol!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi alll I'm pregnant with number 3 for me and husband but we will have four at home with my step daughter. My edd is June 27th.


----------



## boobee

Is anyone feeling achey?! My entire body aches, like I've done a big session at the gym (I haven't been to a gym for a long time ha ha). From my neck right down all my legs, I'm sooo tired.


----------



## OilyMamma

Omg boobee, yes! So super achy today. I was thinking this is too early to feel so awful lol.
My back. Hips. Legs everything hurts.
Definitely need to drink a ton of extra water the next little while. Prevent this


----------



## _Meep_

Another achy one here, though it is better than it was. All your ligaments start relaxing/stretching, so it makes sense. Feeling so sick this morning and have to go for my preliminary appointment. They want blood too. I plan to ask for a bed and a bowl in case I pass out/throw up/die. :( So not into this today.


----------



## OilyMamma

Awe Meep i hope you feel better soon! I cant say i feel that sick or even close to that sick but i have a nagging nausea all day. I can have a snack and it subsides for about 30min but when it comes about i really have no interest in eating.
Im just happy that i can still get my morning coffee in without fewling awful! I get to call my doc and get our first appt set up today. Its not quite feeling real yet &#128529;
Besides being achy and nauseous am exhausted all day long and have been getting dizzy when i bend down which sucks with another kid to deal with lol.


----------



## Michellelove

i got a BFP yesterday!!!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks. Hope yours doesn't get any worse! Mine has progressively deteriorated into relative awfulness - not enjoying it at all! I still haven't actually been sick yet though.

Survived my blood test today - thankfully midwife was fantastic and let me lie down, plus she had a large stash of sick bowls standing by, and took me seriously when I begged her not to let me hear the blood going into the tubes (three of them!). Luckily I didn't need the sick bowl. :D So a very, very minor win for me lol.


----------



## _Meep_

Oh congratulations Michellelove!


----------



## Coco Tutu

great to read more people are joining :) 

I can't complain about nausea, I only feel queasy when I don't eat soon enough, but the exhaustion really hit me this weekend. It's still going on and my toddler decided to stop napping four days ago so not a good combo :/

Today I had my first hormonal headache as well, I remember them from my previous pregnancy. I know paracetamol is safe (at least considered so here in the Netherlands) but would like to avoid taking it. Any magical natural remedies out there? (I know, I should drink more water...)

Back ache has started over here as well..

Can't wait for my early scan on Thursday. I am anxious (because of previous chemical) but try to remain optimistic.


----------



## _Meep_

Can you get those 4head stick things over there? Might help ...


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations michelle!!
Coco- i am no help when it comes to meds or pharmaceuticals. I am probably the biggest hippy ever lol. I am an essential oils user. I literally have 0 meds in my house. &#128513; sorry!
My advice would be pure peppermint oil on the temples. And orange oil in the diffuser.
You can try putting a ice pack on the back of your neck while soaking your hands and feet in hot water as well. Both methods help my family :)


----------



## Gretaa

I'm 5 weeks with a second miracle (due June 20, 2017), my DS will be 5 in January :)


----------



## boobee

I haven't had any sickness yet either so doesn't feel real at all. I don't know why (possibly because it's been babyloss awareness week) I'm really freaking out second time round and convinced something bad will happen :( I've even started having nightmares! I've never had problems before so there's no actual reason for it. Is anyone else as paranoid as me?!?


----------



## _Meep_

Yes. I was really sick all day with my first quite early on, but it's taken me until about 7 weeks this time to really feel rotten/have no appetite. I was getting a bit nervous about it. But I've finally been sick this morning, and now I wish it would go away lol. :(


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> Congratulations michelle!!
> Coco- i am no help when it comes to meds or pharmaceuticals. I am probably the biggest hippy ever lol. I am an essential oils user. I literally have 0 meds in my house. &#128513; sorry!
> My advice would be pure peppermint oil on the temples. And orange oil in the diffuser.
> You can try putting a ice pack on the back of your neck while soaking your hands and feet in hot water as well. Both methods help my family :)

hahahaha same here! A hippy household as well :) So we have a good stock of essential oils and I am going to give them a go next time it happens. I read about ice packs and/or hot packs but not the combo! That's interesting, I will definitely try it out next time it happens.


----------



## Coco Tutu

boobee said:


> I haven't had any sickness yet either so doesn't feel real at all. I don't know why (possibly because it's been babyloss awareness week) I'm really freaking out second time round and convinced something bad will happen :( I've even started having nightmares! I've never had problems before so there's no actual reason for it. Is anyone else as paranoid as me?!?

I was the same with my daughter, because I never got nausea. I am the same this time around but freaking out cause I had a chemical in June. I try to be optimistic though, cause what else can we do after all? I think looking at 1st trimester threads isn't helpful though, as there are so many chemicals/ectopics/ other kinds of losses that it's normal to bring you down. 

The other day I was googling "6 weeks early scan" to see what I should expect to see on Thursday and tiny aborted embryos popped up on google images :( Definitely didn't help...


----------



## OilyMamma

Coco Tutu said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations michelle!!
> Coco- i am no help when it comes to meds or pharmaceuticals. I am probably the biggest hippy ever lol. I am an essential oils user. I literally have 0 meds in my house. &#128513; sorry!
> My advice would be pure peppermint oil on the temples. And orange oil in the diffuser.
> You can try putting a ice pack on the back of your neck while soaking your hands and feet in hot water as well. Both methods help my family :)
> 
> hahahaha same here! A hippy household as well :) So we have a good stock of essential oils and I am going to give them a go next time it happens. I read about ice packs and/or hot packs but not the combo! That's interesting, I will definitely try it out next time it happens.Click to expand...

Yay a fellow hippy! Love it!!


----------



## OilyMamma

So, since we are all preggers here what are you planning to do for your announcement!? Im assuming MOST of us will be announcing around christmas time? 
Im thinking about filling christmas ornaments with baby stuff and a little note saying im pregnant or if im lucky and have an scan photo i can shrink down and put into the ornaments that would be even better. Then i can give each person an ornament and wait for the phone calls to start &#128514;
As for the social media reveal im thinking something like a family photo saying "wishing you a happy new year. From the 4 of us" of course there is only 3 of us in the photo... yeah. Im thinking about this too much. Lol
What are your guys' ideas ?


----------



## _Meep_

I think I'm just going to take a picture of LO holding the scan and send it to immediate family members. I feel really awkward about it lol. Not as awkward as I did with my first, but still pretty shy! :D


----------



## MemmaJ

Can I join too please?! Got a surprise BFP a couple of days ago - big shock (not planned), only tested because AF was 3 days late and still didn't expect it to be positive! Thought it was just stress... 

I think I'm between 4 and a half and 5 and a half weeks... 
Anyway I'm very slowly getting my head around it, but I have an almost 1 year old baby plus 11 year old twins (all boys), so it's a bit scary..!

Definitely not real yet, I have forgotten I'm even pregnant most of the time - until I wonder why I feel so bloated, haha!


----------



## schultzie18

Hello all,
Just found out today that I am pregnant! There is a lot of emotions going on right now! My dd will be 3 in May. So there will just be over 3 years between them. I think my due date is June 26.


----------



## boobee

OilyMamma said:


> So, since we are all preggers here what are you planning to do for your announcement!? Im assuming MOST of us will be announcing around christmas time?
> Im thinking about filling christmas ornaments with baby stuff and a little note saying im pregnant or if im lucky and have an scan photo i can shrink down and put into the ornaments that would be even better. Then i can give each person an ornament and wait for the phone calls to start &#128514;
> As for the social media reveal im thinking something like a family photo saying "wishing you a happy new year. From the 4 of us" of course there is only 3 of us in the photo... yeah. Im thinking about this too much. Lol
> What are your guys' ideas ?

We did elf on the shelf last year so one of the days this time I'm going to have the elf holding the scan photo!


----------



## CanadianLady

I will quietly ask to join when really I'd like to shout it from the roof tops. Got a faint but beautiful BFP this afternoon. Been feeling really rough the past few days. Had to leave work today because of dizzy spells. Not sure what I'm going to tell people as hubby wants to keep quiet until we see the doctor after the blood test and they don't want to do the test until Monday.
Trying to be calm but excited and scared. I have 1 son who is 4 1/2 and I had 2 mmc before I had him. Hopefully all will go well this this little one.


----------



## OilyMamma

Congratulations kitty cat and canadian lady! Very exciting!!


----------



## Coco Tutu

Welcome to the new members! :)

Had an early scan at 6 weeks today and we say a heart beat! The tech didn't even have to do it internally, so now I can relax at least a bit. 

Any other scans coming up? I have to wait till the 19th of November for my next one so I will be stalking to see everyone else's till then :)


----------



## _Meep_

15th of bloody November for me. Found LO's heartbeat last time on a home doppler at 11 weeks (ish) so am hoping to be able to do the same this time. The uncertainty and waiting is a bit shit. Especially as my morning sickness has dropped right down for the last day or two. :/ Probably nothing, as it IS still there a bit and went at 9 weeks last time, but you know ... you just worry, don't you. 

Great news about the heartbeat Coco! :D


----------



## MemmaJ

Aw how lovely Coco!
We paid for a private Early scan last time as we just couldn't wait..! I was supposed to be 7+5 at the time based on period dates, and the scan made me 8+3 so it was nice to skip forward almost a week! 

Would love to have another one this time around the same time - to be properly 'dated', and also to make sure everything is going as it should (and that there's only one in there!) - but I'm not sure we can justify the £70 cost... we became addicted to having private extra scans last time and spent a fortune, haha!


----------



## _Meep_

Haha. I had a 4D one for fun, which was great - she was soooo sweet, even then!


----------



## mizzywizzy

OilyMamma said:


> Hey all! I got an early but very dark BFP this am.
> I am 9dpo today and am very excited to be back.
> This is our second pregnancy and our DS is turning 4 on saturday.
> Today was my EDD with #1 so its kind of a neat timeline :)
> Anyways. Anyone else close in pregnancy wanna be buddies!? &#128516;

Hi there !! I also just got my bfp this morning at 9 dpo. This is baby #2 as well and my daughter is nearly 4 too lol


----------



## OilyMamma

mizzywizzy said:


> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I got an early but very dark BFP this am.
> I am 9dpo today and am very excited to be back.
> This is our second pregnancy and our DS is turning 4 on saturday.
> Today was my EDD with #1 so its kind of a neat timeline :)
> Anyways. Anyone else close in pregnancy wanna be buddies!? &#128516;
> 
> Hi there !! I also just got my bfp this morning at 9 dpo. This is baby #2 as well and my daughter is nearly 4 too lolClick to expand...

Congratulations!
Its nice to see some other people with older kids just starting to have more. My DS was a horrible sleeper which quite literally traumatized me. So it took me alot longer to want to go for #2 :)


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> mizzywizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OilyMamma said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I got an early but very dark BFP this am.
> I am 9dpo today and am very excited to be back.
> This is our second pregnancy and our DS is turning 4 on saturday.
> Today was my EDD with #1 so its kind of a neat timeline :)
> Anyways. Anyone else close in pregnancy wanna be buddies!? &#128516;
> 
> Hi there !! I also just got my bfp this morning at 9 dpo. This is baby #2 as well and my daughter is nearly 4 too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!
> Its nice to see some other people with older kids just starting to have more. My DS was a horrible sleeper which quite literally traumatized me. So it took me alot longer to want to go for #2 :)Click to expand...

hahaha mine STILL is quite a bad sleeper, the only change is that now along with waking up 2-3 times per night to breastfeed, she decided it's time to drop her nap. The moment that the true exhaustion hits... well-played girl. Well-played...


----------



## Nelle1230

Hi ladies! I got my BFP 2 days ago at 9dpo and my EDD is 7/05/2017. This will be my second baby (my husband's 3rd). Happy 9 months to all of you!!


----------



## MemmaJ

I had a phonecall from my midwife yesterday, sooner than I expected. So I now have my pre-booking appointment when I'll be about 7 weeks and my booking appointment when I'll be about 9 weeks - starting to feel a bit more real now I have appointments...!
Hoping to have a private scan before then so I that can have an accurate Due Date at the time of my appointment, but will have to see if money allows it... Especially as I'm having a lot of lower back pain and lower abdo cramping (mainly on the left side) - but no bleeding or spotting at all, so don't feel like I can go to anyone about it :-(


----------



## _Meep_

Cramping early on is really common and normal. Please don't worry too much. I've been getting round ligament pain for a while now, first just on the left, but now on both sides. Exactly the same happened first time round too and all was fine. :)


----------



## CanadianLady

My son will be 5 in January. We waited until he was 2 1/2 because we moved from Scotland to Canada (where I'm from ). Been trying since October 2014.


----------



## MemmaJ

Has anyone had a scan around 6 weeks in previous pregnancies? If so, what was it like? 
Last time I had one at what should have been 7+3 but I was actually 8+1 by scan measurements - so it was really clear, proper 'baby shaped' with a nice heartbeat. 
I am thinking about booking a scan for next weekend but I'll only be 6+3 so I'm worried it'll be too early to see anything 'substantial' and it'll just be a little blob, maybe not even be able to see heartbeat yet...
There's a chance I may be further ahead again but if I'm not, I don't want to be disappointed as we can't afford to have another one a couple of weeks later, so don't know whether to just wait (easier said than done..!). I also really want to try out the Ramzi theory! 
Would be interested to hear people's experiences


----------



## OilyMamma

My first scan with my first was at 12 weeks. They rarely scan early unless you have no idea when your last AF was.
So far my nausea has backed off quite a bit now and made way for complete exhaustion! Im ready to go back to bed before noon most days. This weekend has been extra rough as dh is out hunting with his dad so i get to babysit 5 dogs. Plus my DS and 2 of my own cats &#128514; its tiring.
Feeling pretty bloated without the gas, having weird feelings on my left side almost like a popping feeling and i get a wicked pain/cramp/pinch on the left side when i get out of my car. Or out of the chair. Back pain is lingering also. Thinking about getting into yoga but i am too tired to think about that today. I look forward to DH returning home and my early bedtime! :)


----------



## MemmaJ

I paid for a private one last time, that's why it was earlier than the standard 12 weeks 
Will be doing the same this time, just feeling very impatient and not sure I can hold out another 2 weeks..!


----------



## Coco Tutu

MemmaJ said:


> Has anyone had a scan around 6 weeks in previous pregnancies? If so, what was it like?
> Last time I had one at what should have been 7+3 but I was actually 8+1 by scan measurements - so it was really clear, proper 'baby shaped' with a nice heartbeat.
> I am thinking about booking a scan for next weekend but I'll only be 6+3 so I'm worried it'll be too early to see anything 'substantial' and it'll just be a little blob, maybe not even be able to see heartbeat yet...
> There's a chance I may be further ahead again but if I'm not, I don't want to be disappointed as we can't afford to have another one a couple of weeks later, so don't know whether to just wait (easier said than done..!). I also really want to try out the Ramzi theory!
> Would be interested to hear people's experiences

I just had one at 6 weeks because of a chemical in June and it was abdominal (so not internal, but I am skinny and the tech said that's way she was able to do it that way). We saw a tiny bean and a heartbeat :) The tech said that officially they can detect heartbeat from 5weeks 4 days, but you have to be sure how far along you are, to avoid disappointment. Best of luck!


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> My first scan with my first was at 12 weeks. They rarely scan early unless you have no idea when your last AF was.
> So far my nausea has backed off quite a bit now and made way for complete exhaustion! Im ready to go back to bed before noon most days. This weekend has been extra rough as dh is out hunting with his dad so i get to babysit 5 dogs. Plus my DS and 2 of my own cats &#128514; its tiring.
> Feeling pretty bloated without the gas, having weird feelings on my left side almost like a popping feeling and i get a wicked pain/cramp/pinch on the left side when i get out of my car. Or out of the chair. Back pain is lingering also. Thinking about getting into yoga but i am too tired to think about that today. I look forward to DH returning home and my early bedtime! :)[/QUOTE
> 
> wow with all these people/animals to take care of no wonder you are exhausted! Exhaustion hit me as well this last week. It's 21:00 here and I am heading to bed :)


----------



## boobee

MemmaJ said:


> Has anyone had a scan around 6 weeks in previous pregnancies? If so, what was it like?
> Last time I had one at what should have been 7+3 but I was actually 8+1 by scan measurements - so it was really clear, proper 'baby shaped' with a nice heartbeat.
> I am thinking about booking a scan for next weekend but I'll only be 6+3 so I'm worried it'll be too early to see anything 'substantial' and it'll just be a little blob, maybe not even be able to see heartbeat yet...
> There's a chance I may be further ahead again but if I'm not, I don't want to be disappointed as we can't afford to have another one a couple of weeks later, so don't know whether to just wait (easier said than done..!). I also really want to try out the Ramzi theory!
> Would be interested to hear people's experiences

I had one with my DD (2 actually). I'd had some spotting and I was meant to be 6 weeks as apparently they won't do it before then as you can't see much. It was internal but measuring small so they pushed me back a week. The sonographer was awful and told me that it implanted low and any lower would be classed as a MMC, I burst in to tears not really knowing what she meant and so the midwife organised another scan a week later for peace of mind, they said I was 6 weeks at that one and could see a heartbeat. However at my dating scan (what would've been exactly 12 weeks) they said I was actually 13+4 & went back to my original dates. That scan was amazing, you could see hands and feet, very clear "12 week scan"


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Joining in - got my bfp today at 10dpo :) Due 8th July x


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats betty


----------



## OilyMamma

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## OilyMamma

I slept 11 hours last night and this morning i didnt wake up completely exhausted. Its almost 8pm now and im getting tired but not totally wiped. Lol.
Have to make my sisters cake tonight, give the kiddo a bath and send him to bed. And i think DH is thinking about needing my attention this evening also. So i will be tired tomorrow &#128514;
Some minor cramping and some fatigue with slight nausea these days.
How is everyone else feeling!?
I cant wait for my 12 week scan...i need to know whats going on in there lol!!


----------



## _Meep_

Feeling sick still, but only been sick 5 times lol. Tired and lots of round ligament pain, boobs agony, milk supply dwindling ... I assume all this means there is something growing in there? I had a blighted ovum many years ago as a teenager and I still got morning sickness then, so I get nervous. I don't really remember having any of the other symptoms that I have now though, apart from with my daughter who gave me a horrifically shitty time for the first 9 weeks!


----------



## _Meep_

Ugh same dishes problem, only even the sight/smell of them makes me throw up! So, so horrible. Wish our stupid kitchen had plumbing for a dishwasher. :(


----------



## boobee

Still no sickness here but lots of nausea, mostly when I'm hungry! Certain smells too.. I could smell rusting metal yesterday and was nearly sick! Still exhausted, I've started feeling really faint and dizzy all the time too, a bit like when you're drunk and feel a bit wobbly and sick ha ha. I'm 6 weeks today and still very anxious, can't wait for that scan but so long to wait!


----------



## MemmaJ

Aww we are almost the same boobee - I am 6 weeks tomorrow! (Based on period dates, will see what dating scan says around 7-8 weeks) 

I've been off work for the last 3 days with terrible nausea, headaches and just total exhaustion. I am grateful for the fact I'm not actually vommitting though like some of you guys..! Even this is new to me though, I didn't have any of this with my previous pregnancy last year! :-(


----------



## _Meep_

Ah girls, just wanted to share my latest news! :')

I've just picked up #2's little heartbeat on my AngelSounds doppler - I've been trying since about 7 weeks and found nothing, but got it really quickly just now. :cloud9:

Definitely baby and not me - the difference between us is massive, plus I found my daughter first time when I got the doppler at 11 weeks so know what to listen for this time. :D 

Hooray!!!!!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Great news Meep!


----------



## boobee

Aww all these BFP! :D I started spotting last night on and off today too so I've got an early scan tomorrow morning. I had this with my daughter but not until 14 weeks so I'm trying not to worry too much, although this time round I've got mild period pains too. I guess what will be will be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## _Meep_

boobee said:


> Aww all these BFP! :D I started spotting last night on and off today too so I've got an early scan tomorrow morning. I had this with my daughter but not until 14 weeks so I'm trying not to worry too much, although this time round I've got mild period pains too. I guess what will be will be. Fingers crossed.

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## second.time

Hi everyone -- I'm cautiously due with my second in early July, and I have a son who's turning four in a month. We waffled on the idea of a second child for a long time, but now that we've decided, I'm excited and optimistic. 

I've had two chemical pregnancies in the past, both so early that they looked like normal periods. Today I saw some progressing lines and my temps are nice and high, so I'm very hopeful. This pregnancy feels way more like the one I had with my son versus the chemicals. 

My first OB-GYN appointment is on November 18th. Not many symptoms over here except for feeling weepy and occasionally nauseated.


----------



## second.time

boobee said:


> Aww all these BFP! :D I started spotting last night on and off today too so I've got an early scan tomorrow morning. I had this with my daughter but not until 14 weeks so I'm trying not to worry too much, although this time round I've got mild period pains too. I guess what will be will be. Fingers crossed.

I hope everything's fine. I had heavy cramping and spotting at about 6-7 weeks with my son. The scan showed him just hanging out in there with a healthy heartbeat and I never spotted again. Sometimes it just happens. :hugs:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Hope all is okay boobee x


----------



## Coco Tutu

Fingers crossed for you boobee!!

Have you girls noticed the first trimester being harder this time around? I don't know if it's the fact that I also have a toddler this time, the fact that said toddler breastfeeds or the fact that I am two years older (will be 32 when baby n2 will be born, if all goes well), but 1st tri is kicking my ass this time :/ My only symptom last time was gorgeous boobs and an huge appetite for grilled cheese. Sure, I had fatigue too but I could sleep back then :D


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've not even missed my period yet and I had to nap for 20 mins yesterday :haha: Boobs are so sore and pelvis really aches. I remember being tired when pregnant with DD but nothing else x


----------



## _Meep_

I'm finding it easier this time (just), merely because my sickness isn't as bad, but it still sucks and it is hard with a toddler. Can't wait for shitty first tri to be over!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I didn't get morning sickness until 8 weeks with DD. I wonder what will happen this time. I really hate this worrying about mc in the first tri bit though. Might have to get an early scan to put my mind at rest!


----------



## boobee

Thanks ladies! Had the scan. Bean is fine, measuring 6 weeks (not 6+2) saw a heartbeat. Just about see baby hanging from the top of the black circle! There is evidence of bleeding, they think it's a haemotoma (like a bruise) that measures 4cm - I've circled in red on the scan photo. She said I could bleed a lot more and even pass a large clot in the next few days or it may be absorbed but not to worry as that is evident on the scan. They're not worried and said they will look again at my 12 week scan unless I bleed again in 3-4 weeks. Phew.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0215.JPG
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## _Meep_

Yay! Hooray for your teeny tiny dangly baby! :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey ladies! I got my bfp on Monday! I am a complete cynicist so I was just waiting for the bleed to start as we had a chemical and have been trying since May 2015 so I didn't quite believe it. I am feeling confident with all the symptoms though and making it through the week so I am going to start socializing in here haha. Technically I am 6 weeks today and that may be correct as I have been having symptoms for 2 weeks but I also dont think I ovulated until cd 25 which would make me closer to 5 weeks. Guess only time will tell!

Oh and my DS is 5, glad to see some other ladies with a larger age gap! I am excited that he will be able to help and understand, he has wanted a sibling for quite some time now! Plus we won't have to pay daycare for two kiddos since he is in kindergarten haha


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Welcome TodMommy. My DD will be nearly 5 when baby is due so I'm with you on the age gap.

So glad you had good news Boobee xx


----------



## OilyMamma

So exciting meep! I can hardly wait to hear mine.
Hope all is well boobee. Keep us posted..im sure its nothing :)

Hi second time!! Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome Todmommy! My ds will be almost 5 when this next one arrives. Its definitely nice to see other mammas with age gaps.

Coco i feel this 1st tri is harder than my last 1st tri. Mostly feels the same as when i was with my 
1st but this time i cant sleep all day and night. Last time i slept a Lot and this time im chasing a 4yr old around. Its extra exhausting and i dont get nearly enough sleep. I am also slacking on regular housework...its hard to gey moving. Even harder cause i have switched to decaf coffee now. &#128547;
We have early halloween festivities tonight too.
The nausea is still persistent. All day everyday. No actual being sick but i need to snack constantly to keep the nausea at bay. Definitely tough around here


----------



## Coco Tutu

Yay for hart beats and new BFPs! Great to see more ladies joining :) 

OilyMama that's exactly how I feel as well. No getting sick but I need to munch all day to keep nausea at bay, but I also don't feel like eating. And today The Toddler had a 15-minute full blown melt down in the bus, screams and all and all the passengers where looking at us in a "can't you control your child" way :/ Only a lovely air hostess (we knew from the uniform) came and tried to be helpful -didn't manage, all hell was loose. So yes, extra lovely day here as well. We also found out we have to move by May, while we have found schools and all for our daughter in this area, so here is some extra fodder for my pregnancy anxiety/insomnia. fun fun fun...


----------



## todmommy4568

Oily I am the same way, snacking or sick. It seems to have subsided today and yesterday which of course has me being a paranoid mess but hopefully it will subside for you as well :flower:

Coco I'm sorry you have all of that going on :hugs: I'm sure it will all work out with the move but how stressful! 

So I told my 5 year old that I had a baby in my tummy and he said no you don't, so I asked him why and he goes because your stomach isn't hard it is still squishy :dohh: He has been asking for a sibling for a couple years now so I was definitely expecting a different reaction haha, -
although he did know that grandma was on her way to our house and was mostly just focused on that so not the best timing for me to tell him haha


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh coco that sounds awful. Im sorry your day went that way. And a move on top of it. Oi! Im sure it will all go smoothly for you.
Awe. Todmommy maybe tell him again when the excitement of grandma coming wears off &#128514; cute reaction though!

As for me i am constantly cold. I cant seem to warm up. I sure hope this nausea goes away soon...actually i could totally deal with the nausea if the exhaustion would let up. Its so hard to get anything done in a day. I have a trade show im running a table at tomorrow with my sister and we havent told anyone...so ill have to hide my exhaustion and explain the constant snacking somehow.
Lol.
Oh The fun we have &#128513;


----------



## second.time

I just got my bloodwork back and my hcg was 426.5 at 3w5d ... seems to be roughly within the normal range! I know the big question is whether it will rise within three days. But it's nice to see those numbers.

I'm still feeling nervous though. No nausea, no queasiness, no cramping today. Except for being a little sleepy, I don't feel pregnant at all! Just totally normal. Hoping that's not a bad sign.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've only had tiredness for the last few days. Cramping went away a few days ago. Keep peeing loads though!


----------



## second.time

Betty.Rubble said:


> I've only had tiredness for the last few days. Cramping went away a few days ago. Keep peeing loads though!

That makes me feel a bit better, thanks! I guess every pregnancy is different. I didn't have terrible morning sickness with my son, but I was queasy from very early on -- kind of hungover/seasick throughout the day. Nothing like that this time. Tests are getting darker, though, at least.


----------



## boobee

second.time said:


> I just got my bloodwork back and my hcg was 426.5 at 3w5d ... seems to be roughly within the normal range! I know the big question is whether it will rise within three days. But it's nice to see those numbers.
> 
> I'm still feeling nervous though. No nausea, no queasiness, no cramping today. Except for being a little sleepy, I don't feel pregnant at all! Just totally normal. Hoping that's not a bad sign.

Try not to worry too much about lack of symptoms, as you can see from my previous post I've had an early scan and saw the heartbeat.. I don't feel pregnant at all! I'm tired all the time and I get nausea if I haven't eaten, but besides that absolutely nothing, I actually keep forgetting I'm pregnant &#128514; I dread to think how tired we all be when we are heavily pregnant and running round after the little ones!


----------



## Coco Tutu

thank you ladies for the positive vibes! Well today was better. We decided to do the move as soon as we can to get it out of the way and I am feeling better now that at least we have an action plan :) I also cooked delicious food (cannelloni with spinach and sour cream in the over. Oh yeah, and tons of cheese) and was also considering a piece of tiramisu when The Toddler approached: 
Toddler: "I want a bite" 
Me: Sorry, it has coffee in it and a bit of chocolate and alcohol so it's not good for kids.
Toddler: MOOooooom! You can't eat it either! There is a baby in your belly.
Me: (leaves the spoon down, whispers to husband "I think we are raising an evil genius").

I loved reading the reaction of your little one toddmommy :D When we told ours, she was really really excited and she was with us at the early scan too, but when she asked how big is baby and we told her like a grape, she was not impressed :/ She keeps doing this pretend game though, that she pretends to take milk from my breast with a spoon (she is breastfed still) and puts it on my belly button, for the baby to eat :D I tried explaining the whole umbilical cord thing but at 2years 4 months she didn't really get it :D


----------



## schultzie18

Hi all. So I have a question. Morning sickness is just starting. I have a 2 year old dd and I am a sahm. How do take care of her and play with her when morning sickness is hitting hard? I had really bad morning sickness last time too but was able to stay in bed and rest a lot. I am not sure how to deal with it this time. Thank you. Also, I do have my first appointment tomorrow so hoping to ask the doctor also.


----------



## OilyMamma

Schultzie.
All you can really do is play when you feel well. This will pass eventually but for now, i let mine play educational games on the leap pad, tablet or he watches a little too much tv. This allows me much needed rest! And i refuse to feel guilty about it! Do what you have to do to get through the day :)


----------



## _Meep_

I also play when I feel well ... and read her lots of books. :D


----------



## thexfadingpat

May I join? Just got my bfp. My son is only going to be 17 months when this baby is due.


----------



## schultzie18

First appointment was yesterday. Today I ended up in the E.R. getting some fluids and medicine to help with the vomiting. First trimester so not my favorite.


----------



## _Meep_

Oh no, sounds like you are at the extreme end of the sickness scale. :(

Mine has tailed off somewhat but is still horrible if I am hungry.


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome thexfadingpat!
Awe schultzie, im sorry you feel so awful. The first TRI is really not my favorite either. I cant wait for my all day nausea to subside. And the exhaustion. That can go away too &#128514;
Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better meep!


----------



## OilyMamma

My first dr. Appt is on thursday. Im happy to get this out of the way because the next one is a scan. Half way to my first scan now and i really look forward to that. It doesnt really feel real until that happens. 
And the nervousness of the unknown can subside for a bit. I cant wait.


----------



## _Meep_

Mine's November 15th so drawing ever closer ... I cannot wait, I'm so excited - the perfect ending (hopefully) to weeks of feeling like shite!


----------



## OilyMamma

No kidding. I hope we all feel better really soon!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey!, can I join?! I'm pregnant with my rainbow #2 my LO is 19 months old :D


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome xmissxzoiex!
How are you feeling? :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Absolutely awful LOL constant nausea at the moment!!.

We had our ultrasound today and we are so incredibly shocked that we are expecting twins!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## _Meep_

Wow, how exciting! Were they able to say yet whether they are identical or fraternal??


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Wow! Bet that was a shock! X


----------



## second.time

xMissxZoiex said:


> Absolutely awful LOL constant nausea at the moment!!.
> 
> We had our ultrasound today and we are so incredibly shocked that we are expecting twins!!! :baby::baby:

Wow! Congratulations! What a wonderful surprise.


----------



## OilyMamma

xMissxZoiex said:


> Absolutely awful LOL constant nausea at the moment!!.
> 
> We had our ultrasound today and we are so incredibly shocked that we are expecting twins!!! :baby::baby:

Thats exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It was a massive shocker!! It's going to take some getting used to!!.

They are not identical, I can't remember the technical name for it, they have there own sacs and there own placentas. It's exciting the think we could have a boy and a girl!, my consultant says this is the safest type of twins to have!.


----------



## _Meep_

Dizygotic I believe! I think that means you released two eggs and they both implanted. That's awesome. :D


----------



## OilyMamma

Had my 1st appointment today. Did my routine bloodwork and booked an early scan! Yay! Nov 21 will be when i have my first scan and ill be in my 9th week. That appt is what will make this feel real.


----------



## _Meep_

Urgh does anyone else hate the horrible blood tests?? Or is it just me who is a squinty, tense, wincing, la-la-la-ing mess??!

Not looking forward to the next one after my scan, but I'd rather know if there's any sort of trisomy risk, and at least I'll have the buzz of seeing the baby to hopefully keep me alive through it ...


----------



## Coco Tutu

xMissxZoiex said:


> It was a massive shocker!! It's going to take some getting used to!!.
> 
> They are not identical, I can't remember the technical name for it, they have there own sacs and there own placentas. It's exciting the think we could have a boy and a girl!, my consultant says this is the safest type of twins to have!.

Congrats!! I think the risks are much lower when twins come in their own sacks and with their own placentas :) So yay!! How are you feeling about it? Has it sunk in at all yet?


----------



## Coco Tutu

_Meep_ said:


> Urgh does anyone else hate the horrible blood tests?? Or is it just me who is a squinty, tense, wincing, la-la-la-ing mess??!
> 
> Not looking forward to the next one after my scan, but I'd rather know if there's any sort of trisomy risk, and at least I'll have the buzz of seeing the baby to hopefully keep me alive through it ...

same here... I am a total weakling, I hate them but we will have the combination test as well. At least the midwife was nice enough and I will only have to go once to give blood for the combination test (at least that's how they call it here in the Netherlands) and the usual iron/calcium bla bla bla tests.

Not looking forward to the possible rhesus anti-D shot.. I have a negative rhesus factor and didn't have to get it with my first one as she is negative too, but not sure this time around. And I hear this one really HURTS.


----------



## Coco Tutu

OilyMamma said:


> Had my 1st appointment today. Did my routine bloodwork and booked an early scan! Yay! Nov 21 will be when i have my first scan and ill be in my 9th week. That appt is what will make this feel real.

Yay for the scan!! Mine is on the 19th and someone else (sorry, can't go back to check name) on the 15th so things are starting to get real! And like you said, I really hope we all get to see magical images of healthy babies that will make this misery worth it :D


----------



## _Meep_

I'm the 15th. :D


----------



## OilyMamma

_Meep_ said:


> Urgh does anyone else hate the horrible blood tests?? Or is it just me who is a squinty, tense, wincing, la-la-la-ing mess??!
> 
> Not looking forward to the next one after my scan, but I'd rather know if there's any sort of trisomy risk, and at least I'll have the buzz of seeing the baby to hopefully keep me alive through it ...

I actually don't mind the bloodwork.
Im one of those weirdos that doesnt have to look away. Lol


----------



## _Meep_

Ugh! I have to lie down and block out any noise or I get dizzy!


----------



## CanadianLady

I know how you feel. I used to have to lie down any time I had blood work or needles. Going through fertility tests and treatment with my son 5 years ago helped. This time I find I'm ok as long as I don't look. I can even sit up.

Anxiously counting down the days to our first scan on November 15th. Feels like a lifetime away.


----------



## _Meep_

Aw you've got yours the same day as me. Can't wait!


----------



## MemmaJ

Congratulations Zoie, I have twins too! (Identical ones) which was also completely unexpected so I know how shocked you feel..! The excitement will take over soon, I promise! 

I've been so poorly the last couple of days, can't believe I didn't have this problem in my other 2 pregnancies - I must've been reeeally lucky because this is awful! 

We have a private Early scan booked for 12 November when I'll be 8+2 but I did have a sneaky quick scan at work yesterday (the perks of working in a hospital!), and saw a little bean with a lovely heartbeat. So that reassured me about all this sickness!


----------



## _Meep_

Fab news! Sorry about the sickness ... it hopefully shouldn't last TOO much longer. Mine is finally decreasing somewhat. It hasn't been nearly as miserable as last time, but it stopped dead on 9 weeks before, whereas now I'm 10 weeks and it's still there, just not AS bad. The end is in sight I think!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hate the bloodwork too!! Midwives can never seem to get blood out of me!! The last time I got stuck 4 times before sending me to a specialist blood clinic!!. 

It's not sunk in at all yet!!, I still can't believe we are having twins!!.

I'm so so so sick :( morning sickness is kicking my butt, I don't know what to do with myself it's constant, I'm even waking up during the night because my nausea is so bad!. I can't wait for the second trimester !!


----------



## second.time

My first appointment is on the 18th ... still two weeks away, and it feels like an eternity. I'm still not having many symptoms and it's so hard to feel like this pregnancy is "real." I have no idea if they'll give me a scan at the appointment, they just mentioned blood work over the phone, but I'm crossing my fingers, because until I see something I know I'll be stuck in this limbo.


----------



## boobee

Woooo got my dating scan through, December 8th. The weeks are going to DRAG &#128553;


----------



## todmommy4568

Ooohhh I'm so behind...twins! That is so exciting!! Are they natural or were you doing fertility treatments? Sorry if you already said :blush:

Agreed that the time to get to these appointments absolutely drags!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Completely natural!!. We were trying to not get pregnant the month too :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Wow! Funny how that happens haha


----------



## boobee

Anyone else's symptoms coming and going? My nausea is easing off a bit during the day but getting worse around bedtime!


----------



## _Meep_

Feeling really shit today. Dizzy and cold and really sick. Just when you think it's going away, it comes back worse. Mine is definitely hunger related, but today, not even forcing food down has helped. :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Boobee- mine came and went for 3-4 days and now the nausea has been rare for about a week...hopefully yours will subside and you will feel better :flower:

Kitty that is so exciting! Hope you start feeling better soon :flower:

Meep I'm sorry :hugs: Maybe some toast or light soup? Anything that sounds slightly appealing....or won't hurt really bad if it comes up 

My nausea is pretty much gone. I am having a heck of a time sleeping though. I am a stomach sleeper and my boobs are so sore that it is about impossible to sleep on my stomach and everything else just isn't very comfortable...and then when I do get to sleep the crazy and vivid pregnancy dreams usually wake me up several times per night haha. I am thinking I will be ordering a pregnancy pillow and hoping that will help me side sleep more comfortably


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Sorry you're all feeling rubbish. :hugs:

Is it normal to still have cramps at 5 weeks? Can't remember. I've had it since 3w3 when I got my bfp.


----------



## _Meep_

I definitely still had them at 5 weeks. Now it's just RLP, mostly if I move suddenly or sneeze!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Definitely normal to have cramps early on!, I've had them with all of my pregnancies :).

I feel a bit more human today, still feeling sick a lot but I've not felt like I'm going to keel over :haha:


----------



## OilyMamma

Ive been feeling icky now since before i had a positive on the frer lol. It is definitely on and off and worsens if i get hungry. Its starting to worsen at night now which is when i take my prenatal too. So the 2 combined is awful.
I am looking forward to the day this goes away. 
As for the cramping, id say its normal. I have had alot of cramping the last few weeks and lately a bit of RLP as well.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Thanks ladies. I was just worrying because they are quite noticeable. X


----------



## boobee

Up until 6/7 weeks I still had cramps, felt like my period was about to start. I'm nearly 8 weeks and it seems to have stopped although I think I've got a UTI now :( going to the doctors tomorrow! I'm generally just feeling rubbish all the time and my nausea isn't giving me any motivation to do anything!


----------



## OilyMamma

Ds woke up yesterday morning with a cold. very very congested. So, last night was a very long sleepless night for the both of us. I am going to pray he has a nap today cause we are both going to need it.


----------



## OilyMamma

Boobee i feel your pain. My nausea is preventing me from being productive at all. Its hard.


----------



## CanadianLady

Not feeling a lot of symptoms today. My appointment and scan are not until a week tomorrow. Trying to be calm and positive.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm not sure if I've posted in here yet or not... So hullo.
I'm expecting my second around July 8th. :)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Thexfadingpat - I am due 8th July too :flower:


----------



## OilyMamma

So i feel my worst when i wake up. I feel just as bad when i go to sleep at night but during the day the nausea is starting to settle down. 
Yay! However, i still feel completely exhausted all day long. And my DS has caught a cold. His first one in a couple years so i really shouldnt complain too much. &#128522; how is everyone else doing?


----------



## _Meep_

Thought I was getting better, then today I cracked an egg and a bit went on my finger. Omg, I hurled so badly. :nope:


----------



## schultzie18

Still pretty sick over here. I really hope this goes away soon. I want to enjoy this pregnancy but right now I just can't wait for it to be over. This will be our last. I know I will not go through this again.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm still horribly nauseous! But it has eased a lot which I'm greatful for but I was worried it wasn't a good indicator for my babies but I have had my second scan today and both my twins are doing fantastically and growing right how they should :)


----------



## OilyMamma

I hope you start to feel better soon schultzie. Meep, its funny how little things like that throw us for a loop eh. Its not egg for me but this go around i literally enjoy no foods as every one makes me gag a bit. Citrus fruit only for me lol.
Misszoie irs great to hear your twins are doing well!!
I have a sick 4 year old on my hands today and a hubby who is away hunting for a few days. Not cool lol!!


----------



## _Meep_

Lol, funnily enough I had no problem eating it afterwards, but the horrible cold gelatinous sliminess of the raw egg white was just utterly vile! Then there was one of OH's beard hairs in the sink while I was vomiting, which I HATE seeing in sinks/baths/toilets etc., so the whole experience was basically dreadful. :rofl:

Sorry everyone else seems to be feeling rank! I hope we aren't all those poor sods who have it the whole 9 months ... right now it feels like it will never end. :nope:


----------



## thexfadingpat

Betty.Rubble said:


> Thexfadingpat - I am due 8th July too :flower:

Awesome. :)

I've barely had any symptoms yet... Minus super sore boobs. But I guess that's expected since I'm breastfeeding.


----------



## _Meep_

With you on the sore boobs. I really don't remember them being this awful last time! I am still nursing my 2 year old also and dread the initial latch lol. I do hope she continues though, as I'd hate for her to give up before she is ready and am happy to tandem. :)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Really sore boobs here. Still cramping quite a bit. Stupidly tired.

Expecting nausea in the next couple of weeks as that's what happened with DD.


----------



## OilyMamma

Sore boobs all around it seems. Mine are sore but they get really bad if i wear a bra for a day. When i take that sucker off they hurt bad! Time to bust out the sports bra i think.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Meep- Uhg yes, that initial latch almost makes me cringe. Even more so that my son's teething and bites every so often. &#128547;
But I really want to tandem so I've got to push through.


----------



## _Meep_

We can do it!


----------



## bbygurl719

Yes initial latch is awful over here too


----------



## boobee

I can't imagine BF with sore pregnancy nipples as well &#128534; Mine aren't too bad actually, the nausea is quite bad now and it's all day every day! My UTI was confirmed so on antibiotics too and I've also caught the little ones cold so all in all I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself. She did a number 2 on the potty this morning and it physically made me sick ha ha, I feel like it's constantly at the back of my throat and I'm concentrating really hard to keep it down so the smallest thing sets it off very quickly! 
The things we have to go through! Is anyone's 12 week scan coming up soon?


----------



## _Meep_

Mine's on Tuesday :D 

Same problem here with it being set off by the smallest stuff! I hate smells! Even THOUGHTS are enough when I am feeling queasy. :(


----------



## thexfadingpat

I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another 5 weeks to wait here!, I can't complain I'm having weekly scans through the first trimester. X


----------



## _Meep_

thexfadingpat said:


> I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(

How come? Don't they offer screening for certain conditions?


----------



## thexfadingpat

_Meep_ said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(
> 
> How come? Don't they offer screening for certain conditions?Click to expand...

It's just the standard in Canada as they feel ithat isn't needed. They do blood screenings for everything. If you are high risk you'll get more ultrasounds, but otherwise it's just the 20 week one.


----------



## _Meep_

Oh no! I feel like the 12 week sneak peek seems like a decent reward somehow as the sickness (hopefully) comes to an end lol. They also measure the fluid at the back of the baby's neck at this point as part of the screening test for certain trisomies, if you choose to get screened.

That really sucks to have to wait for 20 weeks. :(


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I couldn't wait until 20 weeks! :hugs:

Midwife on Wednesday for me so she will arrange scan. I'm still toying with the idea of a private one if my scan is after Christmas.

6 weeks in and I feel rotten. Sick and tired. X


----------



## _Meep_

6-9 weeks was by far the worst time for me, it really really stinks. Hope yours is over quickly. :flower:


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(

Woah that is a LONG time to wait! Do people usually get private scans earlier on? The wait for the 12 week scan for us is long enough!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all had my appt today. Had scan. Everything looks great and measuring spot on and heart rate 170


----------



## thexfadingpat

boobee said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(
> 
> Woah that is a LONG time to wait! Do people usually get private scans earlier on? The wait for the 12 week scan for us is long enough!Click to expand...

You can get a private earlier if you want but they only do it for the gender and still not before 16 weeks.
I'll probably pay for a private scan at 17 weeks to find out the gender.


----------



## OilyMamma

Im in Canada and with my last pregnancy they did a routine scan at 12 weeks. (All my friends had their scans at 12 weeks or earlier) this time around i get my first at 9 weeks (next week) and the next at 12 just because i asked for an earlier scan.
Never had to wait to 20 weeks! That seems crazy!



thexfadingpat said:


> boobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> I only get a 20 weeks scan here. :(
> 
> Woah that is a LONG time to wait! Do people usually get private scans earlier on? The wait for the 12 week scan for us is long enough!Click to expand...
> 
> You can get a private earlier if you want but they only do it for the gender and still not before 16 weeks.
> I'll probably pay for a private scan at 17 weeks to find out the gender.Click to expand...


----------



## OilyMamma

Great news! 



bbygurl719 said:


> Hey all had my appt today. Had scan. Everything looks great and measuring spot on and heart rate 170


----------



## thexfadingpat

Oh that's weird OilyMama. Maybe it's just my province then. I know of others in different provinces that only get one as well though.


----------



## OilyMamma

Maybe its the doctors or where you are located. I am in a small town so we are alot less busy than the big city. But my sister and friends live in the city and all got scanned at 12 weeks. So strange how it varies :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It totally sucks having to wait until 20 weeks!!, can't they offer you a reassurance scan so you can be totally sure on your dates??.

Do you have any local private scan places near you that you just go and pay for a scan?. Hugs x


----------



## thexfadingpat

xMissxZoiex said:


> It totally sucks having to wait until 20 weeks!!, can't they offer you a reassurance scan so you can be totally sure on your dates??.
> 
> Do you have any local private scan places near you that you just go and pay for a scan?. Hugs x

You can get a private scan for the gender and for 3D pictures later on, but they are fully non-medical. Only your OB/Midwife can give you medical information about any scan. It's not considered necessary to get a scan to check gestation as they can tell by a combination of blood tests, heartbeat and feeling the position of your uterus.


----------



## todmommy4568

We vary around here. Some docs will do a scan at 12 weeks and some will only do one at 20. I'm hoping mine falls into the 12 week category haha this doctor is completely new to me so no clue what he will do.

Random side note, I really dislike the fact that puking no longer counts as a reason to not go to work....mostly because I really don't feel like going today haha


----------



## _Meep_

Hi October BFP ladies! I'm a baby! :wave:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20161115_18_39_48_Pro (3).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









WP_20161115_18_40_00_Pro (3).jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Very cute meep!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So cute Meep! It looks like s/he is giving a wave!. X


----------



## _Meep_

S/he did! More than once heh. :D It was a really nice experience. :)


----------



## boobee

Anyone's symptoms easing off? I'm 9+1 and the nausea and sickness are easing but then it worries me something is wrong ha ha! It's a constant battle of feeling awful and then when you feel ok, worrying why you're feeling ok!


----------



## _Meep_

Mine stopped overnight at exactly 9 weeks last time. :)

Still going here sadly!


----------



## todmommy4568

Mine went away a couple weeks ago...still some random stuff but for the most part the only thing reminding me that I am pregnant is my sore boobs. And the body changing. I told my husband this morning I feel so weird because my stomach is changing but I have only gained 1 pound and being the smart man he is his response was yea I noticed, I didn't think you would start showing so soon :dohh:

I totally understand the worry about feeling good though!! I wish we could be happy about not being sick!


----------



## thexfadingpat

My nausea is just starting... With my son I didn't really get it until about 10 weeks and lasted a month or so. Though I had horrible acid reflex the whole time which I really hope I don't get this time.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Aww lovely pics Meep x


----------



## OilyMamma

Awe meep! So cute!
As for the nausea, mine was tapering off a bit for a few days then this morning ive been feeling worse than ever. Its really on and off here. I am still very tired and have zero interest in coffee which makes me really sad.
Im just hangin on waiting for tri 2 to start and tri 1 to be a distant memory lol


----------



## boobee

Does anyone dislike being pregnant? Well... I don't dislike being pregnant, I just haven't had a straight forward one so I'm constantly filled with worry and dread! I had a bowel movement last night and when I wiped there was stringy red blood on the tissue. There hasn't been anymore since so I'm presuming it's the haematoma they found at 6 weeks and it's working it's way out a bit. I've only 2.5 weeks to go until my 12 week scan but I'm just a big ball of nerves. All my friend have these perfect pregnancies with no problems whatsoever and both in my last pregnancy and this one I've had nothing BUT problems :(


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I hate first tri with all the worry etc.

I had a string of red blood after a BM a couple of weeks ago - asked the midwife and she said it was fine if nothing else came out after :hugs:


----------



## _Meep_

I don't like it either. Luckily, last time was mostly textbook for me, and I'm hoping this time will be too, but I have really bad anxiety and panic over every tiny thing ... sometimes over things that haven't even happened, but just MIGHT happen.

I am so glad to be entering second tri in a week. That being said, the worry never really goes away does it, especially when weird things happen, like movements decreasing or changing or something. That happened to me last time. I went in to be monitored and I was lying there ages while they basically used a horn thing, like an ear trumpet lol, to listen for the heartbeat and couldn't find it! I was so scared and dizzy from lying on my back for so long that I puked really badly. She started moving immediately afterwards. :D Pregnancy is so unsexy.

Then there's third tri and all the discomfort, lack of sleep, worry about the birth etc.! Arrggh! Like Betty said though, if nothing else came out after it's bound to be fine, and you know you have a haematoma, so it's 99.9% likely to be that. :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I can't remember if I posted these last week but here are my twins last Wednesday. We've got to wait until the 30th to see them again!!.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## OilyMamma

Miss zoie great scan photos :) thanks for sharing.

I do not enjoy any part of being pregnant..i would rather go through labor multiple times than be pregnant for 9 months lol. I dont have horrible pregnancies. I dont get super bad ms either. I just dont like it lol. I've never met anyone that really enjoyed being pregnant though


----------



## boobee

I love seeing all the scans! I'm glad it's not just me that feels anxious and it's true, we constantly worry throughout not just first tri!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I do enjoy pregnancy - but only 2nd tri onwards. Too much worry about MC and sickness/tiredness in 1st tri x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I LOVED being pregnant with my LO!, but this time NO!! I'm counting down the days until June!.


----------



## thexfadingpat

For the most part I love being pregnant. I just hate the acid reflux and that I get major a versions to coffee. :(


----------



## OilyMamma

I really miss enjoying my coffee. Yesterday i was able to have a mocha and enjoyed that but it was my first coffee in quite some time. Mornings just arent the same with tea.
Today is my first scan. So nervous!
I can hardly wait to see what's going on. This will settle my mind a bit and make it feel more real. 
Then we will decorate for christmas....well, start to. :)


----------



## _Meep_

OOH, good luck, hope it all goes well!!!! :happydance:


----------



## OilyMamma

So. I had my first scan today. Little bean was in there dancing away. Heartbeat is at 176 and i am measuring 10 weeks 1 day instead of 9+1day. This appt definitely made it more real.
Id love to upload a photo for you all BUT i have no idea how lol


----------



## _Meep_

YAY. So pleased everything's good! And you're further than you thought! I was too. :D Less sickness time left for us. :happydance:

If you're on a phone using mobile view I'm not sure how you do a picture, but if you go to desktop version or use a PC you can just click on the little paperclip at the top of the message box, or hit 'manage attachments' I think!


----------



## OilyMamma

Thats what i thought too meep but there is no paperclip to be found! I may have to look closer once i have dinner made. 

And yay for less sick time &#128513;


----------



## _Meep_

Try pressing 'GO ADVANCED' first ...


----------



## OilyMamma

Thanks! That worked. But BnB doesnt like my photo lol. Without a PC im not sure exactly how to get them uploaded. Oh well. &#128529;
How is everyone else doing ? &#128522;


----------



## _Meep_

Haha, it's probably too large or a weird format. How annoying!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Wonderful news OilyMamma!

My scan is in 6 days - nervous!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Great news Oilymamma!!

Good luck with your scan Betty!!. Xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay oily that is great news!

Good luck Betty! Excited to hear how it goes!

My first appointment is in 7 days! I am getting very excited and nervous, it isn't a guarantee that they will do an ultrasound but I sure hope they do! Haha, their process is generally try to find heartbeat with Doppler and if they can't find it on the Doppler or it sounds "off" they will do an ultrasound. This is all heresay though from another mama so maybe they will just do the scan. 

New symptoms for today although they are probably more of a virus. Extreme dizziness, headache, and a fever. Just in time for thanksgiving yay me


----------



## OilyMamma

Awe todmommy i hope you feel better soon.
My kiddo isnt feeling the greatest today either. I hate when the kids are sick. Its the worst.

I could use a nap today myself. I feel super worn down and tired. Not being interested in coffee is hard on me lol.


----------



## MemmaJ

Hi everyone, I totally forgot about this thread as it disappeared - have just found it and realised it was actually moved! 

Just caught up on the last few pages! 

I received the appointment for my 12 week scan today: it's 3 weeks today which really isn't that long but feels like fooooorever away still. I'll be 12+6 so hoping to get a decent nub shot..! 

Still feeling sick, exhausted and generally yucky most days. I'm just about managing to still go to work, but that may change if things don't start to improve soon :-(


----------



## OilyMamma

I hope you feel better soon MemmaJ. 
This first tri has been hard on alot of us. I know out of my 2 this one has been the hardest... im not sure if its worse or if its because i am not working this time around so i am more focused on it . Idk. Its gross and i cant wait to feel better.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks oily, I hope your kiddo feels better!

Happy Thanksgiving to the US ladies if we have any besides me! They are carving the turkey right now, I am so excited haha.


----------



## _Meep_

Naw, jealous! I'm eating a boring salad. Stupid UK. :nope:


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm so jealous of Thanksgiving dinners... Ours was in October. But I'm craving turkey, stuffing and gravy right now.


----------



## OilyMamma

Happy thanksgiving!
Ours was in October but i could totally go for a holiday feast right about now. Enjoy for all of us &#128522;


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies! It was a great weekend!

Is anyone showing already? I started showing with my first at 14 weeks and I know they say you show sooner after your first but I am heavier now and didn't expect it this soon! Up until 3-4 days ago it looked like I was just gaining weight in the spare tire area haha (I haven't gained any weight yet, yay! ) but now it has started rounding out and is getting harder to hide. I feel so silly I haven't even had an appointment yet and already have this going on! Thankfully my appointment is in a couple days then maybe I will feel better about this haha I just don't want it to be given away before the appointment
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1506.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Wow! I just feel fatter :haha: You can really tell it's rounding off! X


----------



## OilyMamma

I feel fatter as well. Ive gained weight steady since june though as i quit smoking. So far ive been using that as my excuse lol.
I am already starting to put clothes into a box to put away and im running out fast. So glad its only a few more weeks before everyone knows.


----------



## _Meep_

I'm not sure. Think mine is just bloat ... I still have a slight paunch from LO 2 years ago so it's a bit harder to tell what's what. :/


----------



## second.time

I was so hoping I'd show earlier this time. I've seen some women show REALLY early with second pregnancies. But so far I'm not showing! My appetite has been so terrible -- nausea and food aversions -- that I'm not gaining any weight. I think I showed a tiny bit at 10 weeks with my first, so that's a couple of weeks still. It would just make it feel more real.


----------



## boobee

I didn't start showing until 14/15 weeks first time round, I'm 10+5 and I've started really showing already. I am heavier than I was first time pre-pregnancy but where has this belly come from?! I think majority is bloat, I do feel like my belly can't stretch any further at the minute. I've had to go in to maternity trousers too this week and that was about 20 weeks last time!!! (First wear of the Christmas jumper today ha ha!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1084.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## _Meep_

Omg! That's an amazing baby bump! I'm jealous. Going to go and take a picture of mine now in a vain attempt to compete ...


----------



## _Meep_

Ok, I have got one! I really didn't realise how obvious it was, probably because I haven't been bothering to look at myself as I look SO awful (hence greyscale - natural skin tone atrocious!!!) ... gosh. I wonder if other people can tell or just think I'm a chub?
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(51).jpg
File size: 117 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay! Other bumps make me excited!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I feel fatter but it's just bloat and leftover from my son. &#128514;


----------



## second.time

_Meep_ said:


> Ok, I have got one! I really didn't realise how obvious it was, probably because I haven't been bothering to look at myself as I look SO awful (hence greyscale - natural skin tone atrocious!!!) ... gosh. I wonder if other people can tell or just think I'm a chub?

I'd say that's pretty obvious! You all look great!


----------



## OilyMamma

Id share a photo as well but apparently that doesnt work for me. I think its getting obvious for me and im wearing bulky hoodies and jackets to cover it for now as i havent said a word to anyone yet.
Only a couple more weeks until its no longer a secret.
I have a doctors appt today too and my kiddo is Finally getting over his nasty cold. Last night was our first decent sleep in 5 days! Ack!


----------



## todmommy4568

Good news about the kiddo oily!! How did your appointment go?? 

My appointment is tomorrow, I am super excited! We are in a blizzard right now and my appointment is out of town and about half the drive the distance is advised as no travel so that's going to be a super shitty drive. I'm just hoping by tomorrow it is a doable drive because I have been looking forward to this appt for what feels like forever! Luckily being from North Dakota both me and my husband know how to drive in snow so it shouldn't be an issue but ugh why couldn't it have stayed nice for just a couple more days so we could have a nice drive?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm definitely showing!! I'm in desperate need for maternity wear! I was still in my regular skinny jeans at 28 week last time :haha: 

Also I'm fairly certain that I felt popping on my cervix / very low down where twin B is laying!! From what I've read online 10 weeks to start feeling flutters in a twin pregnancy is pretty normal! This is my third pregnancy so I think that is a factor in it too.

I have a scan and a midwife appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## bbygurl719

I think I have been feeling flutters too it's my 3rd pregnancy


----------



## _Meep_

90% sure I've been feeling mine since 8 weeks, no word of a lie! 14 weeks last time.


----------



## thexfadingpat

So my first bout of nausea kicked in today.. starting gagging so much while changing my son's diaper. &#128565;

I also got a call yesterday for my first appointment (December 22nd). My city is extremely short on midwives so I was on a waiting list to get in with them. Luckily the midwife that I was with for my son took me on instantly. I was starting to worry that I wouldn't get in.


----------



## todmommy4568

Had my first appointment today. No ultrasound but found baby's heartbeat quickly! So nice! And they called off school so DS was able to go with and hear baby's heartbeat too :) 

Good news about the appointment fadingpat!


----------



## thexfadingpat

todmommy4568 said:


> Had my first appointment today. No ultrasound but found baby's heartbeat quickly! So nice! And they called off school so DS was able to go with and hear baby's heartbeat too :)
> 
> Good news about the appointment fadingpat!

Aw, that's awesome that he got to hear the heartbeat.
My son will be coming to all the appointments but is obviously way too young to understand anything.


----------



## boobee

Aww heartbeat! &#10084;&#65039;
My sickness is back with a vengeance today, I've not stopped throwing up at work all morning. Sort of makes me feel better though in a way ha ha. I'm 11+1 and our scan is one week today, I'm so nervous!


----------



## _Meep_

It'll be fine I am sure boobee! :) Sorry you're throwing up again, booo. 

I think my nausea/vomiting is FINALLY going. I am so so so so so so glad about this and PRAYING it isn't just temporary, because this is amazing.

Yay for appointments and heartbeats ladies. <3


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi all. So, we are all officially back to healthy again..phew!
My appt went great. Found the heartbeat and doc told me all looks good.
Doc is out until late jan so my next appt is dec 22. 
We tell family dec 25th &#128522;

Im finally feeling decent during the day. The nausea is going away
..YAY! still combatting a bit of fatigue though. 
But its manageable. 
I hope you start feeling better soon boobee.


----------



## second.time

Sorry, boobee -- I can relate all too well. Glad to hear the appointment went went well, oily! That's such a sweet idea to tell your family on Christmas.

I had such a bad day with nausea and vomiting yesterday that I barely left bed. My husband bought me some ginger supplements and also some Unisom, and I took a bit last night. Maybe it helped a tiny bit already. I don't feel 100% today, but I'm able to be much more active and I haven't thrown up yet (knock on wood it stays that way).

Last pregnancy, my sickness only lasted till maybe 10-12 weeks, and it slowed down A LOT near the end. I'm just hoping the same happens this time. I guess I should be reassured by the morning sickness but it's so debilitating ...


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I have managed 3 small meals today with only mild nausea so that's my best day so far! 9 weeks tomorrow for me.

What is everyone's experience so far with stretching pains? Mine can be quite bad then will be fine most of the time x


----------



## second.time

Betty.Rubble said:


> I have managed 3 small meals today with only mild nausea so that's my best day so far! 9 weeks tomorrow for me.
> 
> What is everyone's experience so far with stretching pains? Mine can be quite bad then will be fine most of the time x

I've been getting some randomly. It surprises me. Maybe it's too early for round ligament pains, but it feels like the ones I had with my first pregnancy, in my stomach and sometimes my lower back. Not too bad, because they only last a short while, but kind of annoying.


----------



## boobee

I constantly feel stretched but I've noticed the ligament pain much more this time round. If I try lift my daughter or even stand up too quickly it feels like it's ripping so I have to remember to be careful and slow. It's mostly just above the bikini line area to my hip bone.


----------



## _Meep_

Yes I have this too with sudden movement. It went away for ages, but recently suddenly came back. I also wake with very achy muscles, especially in the legs and hips. I remember this from last time, especially later on when I was bigger and turning over in bed was an agonising ordeal that took ages. I was like a gigantic beached whale.

Sickness is GONE though. :wohoo:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Woohoo for sickness gone! X


----------



## _Meep_

YES definitely! Thanks! :D It took aaaages!


----------



## thexfadingpat

boobee said:


> I constantly feel stretched but I've noticed the ligament pain much more this time round. If I try lift my daughter or even stand up too quickly it feels like it's ripping so I have to remember to be careful and slow. It's mostly just above the bikini line area to my hip bone.

I've been getting that too when I stand up to quickly.


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> Yes I have this too with sudden movement. It went away for ages, but recently suddenly came back. I also wake with very achy muscles, especially in the legs and hips. I remember this from last time, especially later on when I was bigger and turning over in bed was an agonising ordeal that took ages. I was like a gigantic beached whale.
> 
> Sickness is GONE though. :wohoo:

This made me chuckle, 8 know the beached whale in bed feeling very well!!!

I'm so angry today :( we've only told very close family and select few friends about the pregnancy (unfortunately I had to tell work straight away because of the chemicals I work with). 
My OH mum just rang up really upset because her best friend knows and she wanted to tell her.... HOW DOES SHE KNOW???? Oh his dad (parents divorced) has apparently been gossiping around the local bloody pub & told people!!!!! The scan isn't for another couple of days but not only that, I'm still waiting to tell other friends and family once I know everything is ok! Why do some people think it is their news to share when it is NOT?!?!?


----------



## _Meep_

That is SO selfish and outright offensive! I hate it when people think it's ok to hand out other people's private news as if it is their own, merely because they enjoy drama and feeling important!!!

I have the pleasure of unfortunately being connected to individuals like this too, and have had similar things happen in the past. It sucks!


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi again ladies. Sorry i have been gone for a few days...rough weekend! Our father in laws dogs ran away and we had a weekend long hunt for a 4 month shepherd. She was found safe a hour from home. Thank goodness. Then we get home and have to take DS to the emergency room. Turns out both of his ears are infected. What next!! With all this stuff going on i have no idea how im feeling.lol
No time to notice if i feel sick or not. I do know that i am exhausted and pray our night isnt broken by ear pain! Sigh. I am stressed right out and tired.
Im glad to hear you ladies are starting to feel better now!

Its super selfish to tell someone elses news. This is probably why we tell NO ONE until 14 weeks. Then we tell everyone at once. &#128514;


----------



## boobee

Wow you've had a hectic weekend! Glad it's all sorted out now though, i forget I'm pregnant at times with being so busy &#128514; I'd wait and tell everyone at once but because I have to tell work so early, I feel guilty that they know before close family so end up telling a few people. Plus I work with both my brother and dad so I'd feel like I was lying to them! Hopefully everything will be ok on Thursday and it won't be too much damage done it's just infuriating when you tell them NOT to tell ANYONE and next thing they have :( families eh?!

I've been feeling pretty normal the past couple of days actually although I've found my portion sizes have cut down already, I'm feeling full a lot quicker than usual!


----------



## _Meep_

Me too, I have a serious case of my eyes being bigger than my stomach at the moment! The heartburn has also started already :( ... I am prone to it anyway, but I was hoping it might stay away until a little bit later on!?? Nope!


----------



## second.time

Well I finally accept that I'm pregnant -- saw the baby today! Measuring three days ahead of schedule, nice heartbeat (167), and it even moved around and waved its hands. We were able to see it with an abdominal ultrasound, which was nice. It's finally sinking in. 

Glad to hear that the MS has been easing up for most of you. Unisom/B6 is taking the edge off for me.


----------



## boobee

second.time said:


> Well I finally accept that I'm pregnant -- saw the baby today! Measuring three days ahead of schedule, nice heartbeat (167), and it even moved around and waved its hands. We were able to see it with an abdominal ultrasound, which was nice. It's finally sinking in.
> 
> Glad to hear that the MS has been easing up for most of you. Unisom/B6 is taking the edge off for me.

That's amazing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## OilyMamma

boobee said:


> Wow you've had a hectic weekend! Glad it's all sorted out now though, i forget I'm pregnant at times with being so busy &#128514; I'd wait and tell everyone at once but because I have to tell work so early, I feel guilty that they know before close family so end up telling a few people. Plus I work with both my brother and dad so I'd feel like I was lying to them! Hopefully everything will be ok on Thursday and it won't be too much damage done it's just infuriating when you tell them NOT to tell ANYONE and next thing they have :( families eh?!
> 
> I've been feeling pretty normal the past couple of days actually although I've found my portion sizes have cut down already, I'm feeling full a lot quicker than usual!

Yes! So hectic and busy. Ill be happy when this double ear infection buggers off and we begin returning to a normal amount of night sleep again. So tired!! Lol.

I totally get it boobee. I hope they didnt do too much damage and you still get to have fun with your reveal.
I can not wait to get it out in the open. I am having ornaments made and im giving one to each family for a christmas gift and i will sit at home and wait for the calls to roll in lol.


----------



## boobee

Awww that's so cute! I like that idea. My scan is Thursday, I'm a whole mix of emotions! I've been feeling fine all weekend and then go to work today and been sick again typically! I blame work ;)


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh yeah. Work is most definitely the problem for you! &#128513;


----------



## boobee

Had my scan this morning! &#10084;&#65039; By LMP I was 12+1 but turns out I'm actually 12+6 so due date been pushed forward to June 16th! Can actually relax now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1492.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## _Meep_

Lovely boobee! Glad all is good, enjoy that relaxation!


----------



## second.time

Wow, boobee, what a huge relief! How cool to jump ahead too -- I think we all kind of wish for that.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely scan photo boobee!

Here's my latest scan on the twins, twin A was very uncooperative lol but get t a great view of twin B.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## boobee

Awww adorable twin photos! &#10084;&#65039; It actually happened with my daughter, because I wasn't ovulating regularly i wasn't sure exactly when I conceived and we thought I was 12 weeks and I was actually 13+4 so it was a nice surprise for it to happen again. Looking forward to seeing more scan photos from you all :)


----------



## _Meep_

xMissxZoiex said:


> Lovely scan photo boobee!
> 
> Here's my latest scan on the twins, twin A was very uncooperative lol but get t a great view of twin B.

Aww, haven't they grown!! :cloud9:


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Lovely scans ladies! X


----------



## todmommy4568

Lovely scans ladies! So great to see the littles!!

I made it to 12 weeks! Part of me has an "eh whatever" attitude about it and part of me is thrilled to have reached this milestone week haha


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Yay for getting to 12 weeks Todmommy x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, I can't believe how big they've got :cloud9: 

I'm looking forward to seeing all the up and coming scan pictures :D


----------



## OilyMamma

Maybe im nuts but i swear im feeling movement already. Technically 11+5 but tech dated me at a week early so they think i am 12+5. Feeling early movement can start around the 13th week ive read...anyone else feeling it? Im probably just crazy lol


----------



## _Meep_

Since 8 weeks, and very frequent now. With my first, I was 14 weeks. You're not crazy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Definitely not crazy!! I've been feeling the twins move since 10 weeks! I felt my first at 17 weeks and my second at 16 weeks


----------



## thexfadingpat

That seems crazy to me to feel movement so early. I didn't feel the first until about 21 weeks.


----------



## boobee

OilyMamma said:


> Maybe im nuts but i swear im feeling movement already. Technically 11+5 but tech dated me at a week early so they think i am 12+5. Feeling early movement can start around the 13th week ive read...anyone else feeling it? Im probably just crazy lol

Yes!!!! Since around 11.5 weeks I've felt the odd movement, I even asked my friends who have had second children if they had the same and they all agreed it was around the same too! It wasn't until 16-18 weeks I felt my first child move!


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> That seems crazy to me to feel movement so early. I didn't feel the first until about 21 weeks.

I think a lot of it depends on how baby lies too. My friend's placenta was all at the front with her first child, she didn't feel him move until really late on and even then it was only slightly.


----------



## _Meep_

The funny thing is, at my 12 week appointment, the sonographer said she thinks mine is at the front. But I can definitely feel twitches and pokes at the sides. It's definitely different to with my first (posterior placement), but 100% there and happening! I'm quite glad, as I was worried about having an anterior placenta and not feeling anything, but that doesn't seem to be the case for me. :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

boobee said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> That seems crazy to me to feel movement so early. I didn't feel the first until about 21 weeks.
> 
> I think a lot of it depends on how baby lies too. My friend's placenta was all at the front with her first child, she didn't feel him move until really late on and even then it was only slightly.Click to expand...

Yes, I had an anterior with my first so movement was pretty muffled.


----------



## boobee

It's crazy how every pregnancy can be so different to your last and someone else's. Has anyone got scans coming up soon?


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've got my next scan on 20th Dec x


----------



## _Meep_

I'm 16 weeks now so will be having my anomaly scan relatively soon and hopefully finding out if :pink: or :blue:


----------



## boobee

Exciting!!! :D I've got my 16 week midwife appointment on the 28th where we will hear the heartbeat for the first time, we're going to take DD with us.


----------



## _Meep_

My 16 week one is today. :D I am also taking my girl!


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Exciting! Enjoy ladies x


----------



## _Meep_

All well at my appointment. :) Heartbeat at 150. Trace of protein in my sample but this happened to me with LO too and it was nothing. As I have no symptoms of a UTI they're letting it go for now but will sort it out if I have protein again at the next appointment, which is in MARCH :O - seems years away!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all. I have been feeling butterfly type moves. With my first I had an anterior placenta and hardly felt movement and it was way later. With my second I felt it about 11 weeks just like this time. AFM I have an ultrasound on Wed I can not wait to see baby again


----------



## thexfadingpat

I won't get an ultrasound for a while, but I finally have my first appointment coming up on the 22nd. We'll get to hear the heartbeat then.


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> All well at my appointment. :) Heartbeat at 150. Trace of protein in my sample but this happened to me with LO too and it was nothing. As I have no symptoms of a UTI they're letting it go for now but will sort it out if I have protein again at the next appointment, which is in MARCH :O - seems years away!

Amazing! What did your little girl think? Has anyone announced their pregnancies yet?


----------



## _Meep_

Ha, well I thought she wasn't really concentrating much - she seemed more interested in the fact that her chair had arms and mine didn't, and that there were two clocks in the room (one was actually the blood pressure monitor lol) - but when we got home, she picked up Daddy's bike light and put it on my belly and said she was using it to listen to the baby! So I guess she was interested after all! :D

I announced mine ages ago lol.


----------



## OilyMamma

Thanks ladies! I feel alot less crazy.
I wont say the movement is super noticable but i can feel it mostly if i sit with my knees up.
Like its saying "Hey!! Gimme some room" lol!
Otherwise i dont feel it in regular everyday positions yet. But its definitely baby not gas.
I felt my first at about 16 weeks also.
Next scan isnt scheduled yet but will happen around 18 weeks.
A bit of a ways away yet


----------



## OilyMamma

We havent announced yet..plan to gift everyone with scan photo ornaments on christmas day and wait for the phone calls to come rollin in lol. My mother is going to flip out. Lol


----------



## _Meep_

OilyMamma said:


> i can feel it mostly if i sit with my knees up.

Yes, this has definitely been the case for me too, early on in both my pregnancies. :thumbup:


----------



## boobee

OilyMamma said:


> We havent announced yet..plan to gift everyone with scan photo ornaments on christmas day and wait for the phone calls to come rollin in lol. My mother is going to flip out. Lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh yeah you told us this before, I'm losing my mind ha ha I'm so forgetful at the minute!!


----------



## _Meep_

Same, it's AWFUL! They asked me OH's date of birth for some form at my appointment (his birthday is tomorrow) but I just went completely blank and literally sat there for about 20 seconds going 'Er ... errr ...' 8-[ :oops:


----------



## thexfadingpat

We've told a few friends, but no actual announcement yet. We'll be telling half our family this upcoming weekend. And the rest plus an online announcement on Christmas Day.


----------



## second.time

I'm so envious of everyone feeling movement! I think it was 15-16 weeks for my first. It totally changes things. So much anxiety and uncertainty melts away when you can actually feel your little one. Really hoping I feel something soon. 

We've told our families and one or two close friends, but I won't make a larger announcement until probably January or February. I'll have to think of something clever.


----------



## boobee

How did everyone labour first time and how do you feel about a second birth? I had a very quick first labour (just over 4hrs from waters going to delivering) but ended up with an episiotomy and 3rd degree tear as my DD didn't fully turn and came out facing sideways resulting in surgery post labour for stitching. I lost 2 pints (1 litre) of blood. It never really bothered me and I healed very well and very quickly (amazing surgeon!). I had a consultant appointment today to discuss my birth plan and she said I should be prepared that this time round I'll probably labour even quicker and as soon as I start, to get straight to hospital. She even asked how far I lived from the hospital because of how quickly it could be! Whilst I'm happy for an even shorter delivery my fear is that I'll give birth somewhere random and won't get the assistance I should need of something were to go wrong again!


----------



## _Meep_

My first labour was really long and crappy. She decided to turn back to back with me, so I couldn't quite get to 10 cm, and after ages floating about miserably in the pool, they broke my waters and gave me syntocinon. I then took a walking epidural as I was exhausted and induced contractions are supposed to be agony. They threatened caesarean if I couldn't push her out within one hour, so once she'd finally turned from the heavy contractions and started moving down, I made a supreme effort, and had her out in 58 minutes. :D

I'm not yet worried about labour this time. I'm actually half looking forward to it in some way, as I know I can do it, and I know it's all worth it. However, I wouldn't want another posterior labour really, it just complicated things, when up until that point I felt like I'd breezed through it. And I'd hate to have to have a c-section because of all the hassle afterwards with the wound ... though if it was any type of emergency, I know I'd be begging for it straight away.

All in all, I feel quite positive about the prospect of the birth, which is unusual for me, though as the time draws near I will no doubt start shitting myself!


----------



## OilyMamma

My first labor was nothing to complain about. My water broke naturally while i was switching the laundry. Hubby and i each had a shower, grabbed the bag and went to the hospital. Got there and they checked to confirm i was in labor. Then gave me a giant cup of water to drink and told me to walk..i walked for a hour or so, until i couldnt handle walking anymore with the progressing contractions.
I went from walking to strong contractions in the shower. I was in there for what felt like forever but was really only a couple hours lol. I got out asked for "the drugs" and it was too late...i was ready to push.
He was out in no time. I dont quite remember the timing.
He took 7 hours from water breaking to being out.
The nurses all had a bet to see if i would have him out by shift change that night. Missed shift change by 35min LOL!
I have zero fears or anxiety about this one. I dont want to deal with contractions again cause those hurt! Lol BUT i know i can and i know i can quickly. So whats to stress about :)


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I've not felt movement yet. Only 10 weeks. 

We have told close family, work and friends but official announcement will be at Christmas after DD knows. 

My labour with DD was a slow burner (Started early hours and she was born close to midnight) that all of a sudden went serious. Had been pushing 2.5hrs so they used ventouse and I had an episiotomy. I healed relatively well but the piles were the worst bit! Couldn't sit down.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I has a pretty fast, easy labour and birth.
I was 41+1 and woke up in the middle of the night with contractions already 5 minutes apart. Waited about an hour then headed to the birth center. Went into the tub right away and 5 hours later he was born in the water with no medication. My water didn't even break until I started pushing.


----------



## bbygurl719

With my first I was induced on my due date early in morning. 19.5 hours later at only 5cm dilated I was rushed to csection due to my blood pressure and her heart rate dropping


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my little boy at 31 weeks due to a very bad untreated urine infection that cause me to contract. 48 hours of contractions which they were trying to stop I had an emergency csection at 6cm because he was breach and there was no stopping the contractions. 

I'm hoping for an unmedicated VBAC this time, the pain last time never bothered me and I was able to sleep or take a paracetamol to get through it.


----------



## MummyinJune

Hi everyone! I'm due 23rd June with my third :)


----------



## _Meep_

Congratulations! What do you have already? I have one little girl aged 2.5 :)


----------



## OilyMamma

Welcome mummyinjune!

How is everyone feeling this week!?
I feel normal which is really nice. I know it wont last long so enjoying while i can.


----------



## MummyinJune

Thank you! I have a 2.5 year old boy, and a 5.5 year old boy! All their birthdays will be around same time &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56906; ...


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I'm feeling almost normal now at 11 weeks - just the occasional nausea pangs and a bit tired.


----------



## _Meep_

I basically feel normal most of the time, though I am tired and generally uncomfortable lol.

If I don't eat quickly enough in the morning I am sometimes sick, and occasionally smells drive me over the edge too, but I am mostly ok!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've been feeling pretty good. Expect my son and husband keep passing a cold back and forth. I'm really hoping I don't catch it. &#128533;


----------



## OilyMamma

The cold this year is awful. My kiddo has been sick for over a month already. He doesnt understand how to blow his nose or spit out what he coughs up so he keeps recycling mucous which keeps him sick. I just got over mine and hubby is just starting to see the end of his. 2 weeks each. Its awful. It is so hard to teach a kid stuff like how to blow his nose lol.
Or eat...i have the worlds pickiest eater too.


----------



## _Meep_

We haven't had a cold for months and months now and I have no idea how we've avoided it. Being pregnant AND being ill is too much. I'll be really pissed off if I get a cold, especially if it happens over Christmas, but knowing my luck it's bound to as one can only go so long avoiding the inevitable winter germs ...


----------



## OilyMamma

We have avoided being sick for the last 2 years. This year we were due for a good one. And its been bad!
I am beyond irritable today. Not sure why but i have been grouchy since i got out of bed this am. My poor kid


----------



## OilyMamma

How is everyone feeling?
DH is super sick now. DS and i have been over it for a while now.
Last night i woke up with racing heart. Doc says its pretty common and not to worry about it. Havent had that feeling since i quit smoking. So weird.
Had my appt today and heartbeat is 140bpm. It was easy to find this time. It was Really nice to hear it finally.
I am super excited for christmas as its the first year DS has asked for anything and is actually excited about it. 
Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling good.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Had my first appointment today with my midwife. I'm with the same one I had with my son and she is super excited because I had such an easy pregnancy with him I'm their like "model patient". &#128514;
She tried to find babies heartbeat though and we were pretty disappointed that she couldn't find it properly. Everytime she caught a glimpse of it, baby moved away. I go back in 2 weeks for just a fetal heart rate check to try again, then if she has trouble again they'll send me for an ultrasound. I'm also only measuring about 11 weeks though, so my dates may be off. I only had two periods before getting pregnant as I'm still breastfeeding, so my cycles weren't fully regular yet.


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Wow. We don't do doppler heart rate with the midwife until 16 weeks in the UK. Strange how different they all do it isn't it? X


----------



## thexfadingpat

Betty.Rubble said:


> Wow. We don't do doppler heart rate with the midwife until 16 weeks in the UK. Strange how different they all do it isn't it? X

The midwife always tries during your first appointment here (which is normally between 10-12 weeks) but do warn you that it can be hard to find that early. Since they don't regularly do dating ultrasounds, I think looking for the heartbeat helps the midwife to confirm your dates. If she can find it in 2 weeks we'll stick with my original date. But if she can't then they'll probably push my EDD back a week or 2 based off the ultrasound if it's required.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, I had my surgery on Tuesday it all went very well and the twins are going great. I feel battered and bruised they first of all couldn't get a cannula in my hand or arm so had to fetch the senior anesthesiologist in to do it and he had to use a kiddie size needle LOL it actually hurt more because the amount of fluid going through such a small whole ouch!!. Then it took 3 attempts to get the spinal in DOUBLE OUCH!! so I have a sore back two very bruised hands a stitched up sore cervix and a growing bump. And now I'm dieing of boredom on bed rest for a while then modified bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy!. The things we do for our precious little bundles!!.

Hope everyone else has had an easier week than me lol. Xx


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Hope you feel better soon Miss Zoie x


----------



## OilyMamma

That sounds awful miss zoie! I hope you feel better soon! 

I hope everyone's christmas was awesome and stress free. 
Ours was great. We managed to see almost everyone and finally told them the big news! Everyone was shocked and very excited. I guess i did a good job hiding it this whole time &#128513;
Have to wait for my MIL to get her parcel which contains the news.
Then i think ill make it facebook official for new years :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

xMissxZoiex- That's good that the surgery went well. You'll have to find some new books to read or shows to binge watch while on bed rest. &#128513;

OilyMamma- Glad you had a great Christmas.
Ours was really good. Our son got spoiled for his first Christmas but was also so overwhelmed. I'm kind of glad it's over now so we can get back to a normal schedule. And we also shared the news with everyone. My parents are ecstatic. &#128514;


----------



## Betty.Rubble

Glad you both had lovely Christmas' - we announced yesterday. Feels more real now!


----------



## boobee

Yay to all the latest announcements and successful Christmas'! We had a good Christmas, although my toddler has turned in to the devil incarnate ha ha, too much excitement and being overtired I think!

I had my 16 week midwife appointment today, slight panic as it took her forever to find the baby's heartbeat! She found it eventually but said my uterus is actually a lot higher than "normal for this stage" but it wasn't a worry. She said that, combined with the fact baby was hiding was the reason it took so long to find. We'd taken our daughter though so I was starting to stress a little. HR was 150 when we finally found it but then disappeared again after that. It's all so different to with my daughter, I can tell this one is going to be a little monkey already!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had another scan and the babies are getting big now!! <3
 



Attached Files:







20161229_160738.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









20161229_160827.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









20161229_160927.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boobee

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've had another scan and the babies are getting big now!! <3

Amazing! How often will you have scans?


----------



## OilyMamma

Sounds like everyone is just as happy as i am that the holiday madness is over. It takes a toll.
I cleaned up christmas decorations on the 27th and cleared out some of the old toys the same day. Had to make room for the rediculous amount of new toys this kid ended up with :)
We told our family on christmas day and announced to facebook land yesterday morning.
Its nice that its all out in the open now. Its tiring trying to hide it lol


----------



## boobee

Happy new year! We're all having babies this year :D


----------



## boobee

Also, I couldn't wait until for our 20 week scan to find out the gender so we've booked a private scan for this Sunday! It means my daughter & 2 stepchildren can come experience it with us and all find out at the same time! I'm excited! &#128155;&#128149;&#128153;


----------



## _Meep_

8 days until I can hopefully find out what mine is. Hope all will be well ... I'm a lot more nervous about the anomaly scan this time, probably because I'm so aware now (through forums and paranoid Googling) of all the things that can go wrong!


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> 8 days until I can hopefully find out what mine is. Hope all will be well ... I'm a lot more nervous about the anomaly scan this time, probably because I'm so aware now (through forums and paranoid Googling) of all the things that can go wrong!

I know how you feel! I'm more nervous this time round I think, I seem to be much more aware of things that can go wrong. Google should be banned in pregnancy ha ha! I'm sure everything will be absolutely perfect :)


----------



## _Meep_

I hope our babies are fine! Google should be banned completely - it's been my total downfall since having a baby! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

boobee said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I've had another scan and the babies are getting big now!! <3
> 
> Amazing! How often will you have scans?Click to expand...

I have one booked in for Thursday with my consultant and my private gender scan 8 days later, the most likely another one with my consultant the following week. I should have then everyother or every third week after that depending how I feel and how often I want to go. Then I'll have my regular 20 week scan and I have another private one for 24 weeks.

I'm spoiled for scans lol


----------



## boobee

xMissxZoiex said:


> boobee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> I've had another scan and the babies are getting big now!! <3
> 
> Amazing! How often will you have scans?Click to expand...
> 
> I have one booked in for Thursday with my consultant and my private gender scan 8 days later, the most likely another one with my consultant the following week. I should have then everyother or every third week after that depending how I feel and how often I want to go. Then I'll have my regular 20 week scan and I have another private one for 24 weeks.
> 
> I'm spoiled for scans lolClick to expand...


I bet that's really reassuring though, getting to see them that often! &#10084;&#65039;

Had anyone started getting braxton hicks yet? I didn't get them until quite late on with my daughter but noticed I'm getting them already this time!


----------



## _Meep_

Yes, occasionally I do. Especially if I stand up quickly ...

Didn't get any with my first really that I was aware of, so it's quite new for me!


----------



## OilyMamma

I cant say, i have NO IDEA what a braxton hicks contraction feels like, i did not have them with my first that i know of. What are they like? I think i have been having round ligament pains though.


----------



## _Meep_

When I get one, the bottom of my stomach just gathers up all tight and feels hard. That's it really lol.


----------



## boobee

My stomach tightens up, I get short of breath and it's almost like the feeling of Anxiety. My friend didn't think she'd ever had them until I explained what they were like for me and she said she had felt those! They don't hurt and only lasts 30secs or so it's just strange!


----------



## OilyMamma

Cant say i have those. I am currently dealing with posterior pelvic pain that is killing me! and what i believe to be round ligament pains randomly.
Besides that and a bit of heartburn all is normal over here.


----------



## boobee

I've noticed I get them more when I'm up and about at work rather than when I'm at home. I've hit 17 weeks today, took a bump selfie and can't believe how big I am already &#128514; Doesn't bother me, just wondering how big I'll be when I hit full term! Less than 48hrs before we find out what we are having!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2652.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ooo keep us updated!! Can't wait to start finding out what genders all these babies are (for those finding out) :D


----------



## _Meep_

20 weeks tomorrow! 3 days until we hopefully find out what it is! So excited to know what everyone else is getting too. :D
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(88).jpg
File size: 102.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## boobee

We had our early gender scan today, it's a...... boy!!!! I burst in to tears!
That's one stepdaughter and stepson, a daughter and now a son &#55357;&#56473;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2749.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## _Meep_

How wonderful! <3


----------



## bbygurl719

15 more days til I find out gender


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats boobee!

Had another midwife appointment today and finally heard the heart beat. It was very faint, but a strong 160bpm. &#128525; My midwife thinks I have an anterior placenta again so it muffles baby and makes it harder to find with the doppler.
Now in about 3 weeks we get to find out the gender. &#128512;


----------



## _Meep_

Healthy baby seen today at 20+2 and I have an anterior placenta, which I knew anyway.

Plus, it's a girl!! Just what I wanted. :D
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(99).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 0









photomagic(1)(100).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> Healthy baby seen today at 20+2 and I have an anterior placenta, which I knew anyway.
> 
> Plus, it's a girl!! Just what I wanted. :D

Yay congratulations!!! Aww I love that we are all starting to find out genders! I've also got an anterior placenta this time (didn't with my daughter) I'm not feeling that many movements at all, considering I started feeling him 6 weeks ago! Hopefully as he gets bigger I will. It also explains why the midwife took forever to find the heartbeat at 16 weeks!

Very clear photos too, look at that foot!!!!!


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> Congrats boobee!
> 
> Had another midwife appointment today and finally heard the heart beat. It was very faint, but a strong 160bpm. &#128525; My midwife thinks I have an anterior placenta again so it muffles baby and makes it harder to find with the doppler.
> Now in about 3 weeks we get to find out the gender. &#128512;

How wonderful &#10084;&#65039; How did you find having an anterior placenta, is it really difficult to feel movements or are they just not as prominent? I've got one this time and I'm quite a worrier, I'm going to be a nervous wreck if I can't feel movements lol.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats Meep! 

Boobee- It just took a while to feel the movement with my first. I didn't start feeling him until almost 21 weeks, and my husband couldn't feel from the outside until closer to 24 I think it was. Once I could feel movement it was strong and often still.


----------



## boobee

That good to hear. I do get the odd kick here and there but I guess it's still early days for me anyway!

I forgot to add my second scan photo from the gender scan. It's a front view, it's crazy to see eye sockets!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2741.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## _Meep_

boobee said:


> That good to hear. I do get the odd kick here and there but I guess it's still early days for me anyway!
> 
> I forgot to add my second scan photo from the gender scan. It's a front view, it's crazy to see eye sockets!

Haha I have one just like that too!


----------



## OilyMamma

I havent been on in a while and its so nice to pop in and see all the scan photos and genders. I have another 7 days before my next scan and we are not going to find out the gender. Hope everyone is doing well! I will pop in again later today.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I just have to share because I'm excited. I've really been wanting to get a ring sling to use when baby comes, and my husband just ordered me one for an early birthday present. &#128525;
Do any of you others baby wear?


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> I just have to share because I'm excited. I've really been wanting to get a ring sling to use when baby comes, and my husband just ordered me one for an early birthday present. &#55357;&#56845;
> Do any of you others baby wear?

I didn't with my first as we lived close to town and friends so I used to walk with the pram (made it easier with bags over the handles!) however this time I really want to babywear, especially with having a toddler too so I've bought a TULA! I actually bought it months ago because the prints sell out and I wanted the blue one with jellyfish on &#55357;&#56834; Can't wait to start wearing although I think I'm going to have to go somewhere to help me put it on etc as I don't have a clue what I'm doing!


----------



## thexfadingpat

boobee said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> I just have to share because I'm excited. I've really been wanting to get a ring sling to use when baby comes, and my husband just ordered me one for an early birthday present. &#65533;&#65533;
> Do any of you others baby wear?
> 
> I didn't with my first as we lived close to town and friends so I used to walk with the pram (made it easier with bags over the handles!) however this time I really want to babywear, especially with having a toddler too so I've bought a TULA! I actually bought it months ago because the prints sell out and I wanted the blue one with jellyfish on &#65533;&#65533; Can't wait to start wearing although I think I'm going to have to go somewhere to help me put it on etc as I don't have a clue what I'm doing!Click to expand...

Nice. I love the prints of Tulas. I have a Lillebaby that I use for my son. It's so helpful in places where strollers don't really work.


----------



## _Meep_

I did both! :)


----------



## OilyMamma

I never wore my son BUT he is so active that this time i think i will have to wear just to keep up and keep him active. I dont want to deter him from playing outside or anything so i have been entertaining the idea of slings. In april we have a big mommy and baby themed trade show here. Thats where i will go to get my babywearing info. Buy a sling and find out more about cloth diapering. Im excited about it especially since im working a booth &#128513;.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my gender scan today and I'm so so happy to say my perfect little babies are both BOYS!!


----------



## _Meep_

Wowie! Awesome. :D


----------



## OilyMamma

2 boys! That is going to be super fun!! Congratulations!

The one im currently growing just jabbed me so hard i yelled out in pain and scared the crap out of my son Lol! Its crazy how much that hurt lol!!!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats MissxZoie!


----------



## boobee

xMissxZoiex said:


> I had my gender scan today and I'm so so happy to say my perfect little babies are both BOYS!!

Congratulations! &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats ladies! How exciting!! 

I'm so anxious to have my anatomy scan! My next appointment is at 18+5 and they didn't schedule it for then and I wasn't too worried about it. Now I am super anxious though and sent them an email asking them when the scan would be scheduled and if it could be scheduled with my next appointment still. Hopefully I will know soon :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

My anatomy scan isn't until February 27th. But January 28th we scheduled a private ultrasound to find out the gender. I can't wait. &#128512;


----------



## todmommy4568

That's so exciting! If we had a place in the area that did private scans I would definitely do the same thing!


----------



## OilyMamma

My next scan is on Wednesday ! Nervous as usual. But i also cant wait to see this little one again. Its tough rarely feeling anything and having no nausea or anything...i almost dont feel preggo. Just fat lol!!
I am super grouchy the last week. I dont even like myself half the time and feel so bad for my little guy who has to deal with the mood swings...i feel like he is way more clingy than usual. He follows me around all day and has to sit on my lap or beside me if i sit...he will move to me if i sit without him lol. Its adorable and i love him but i also need some space. 
Is anyone else feeling extra grouchy these days? Or is it just me!?


----------



## OilyMamma

Had our anatomy scan today. B&B wont let me upload photos from my phone or i would totally share a shot with you all. Managed to stay team yellow...phew! Baby was super wiggly, and was in there doing yoga. Looked super uncomfortable lol.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Oily- Ah I could never stay team yellow. You are strong.

I haven't really been grouchy... but I have no patience lately. I feel bad for my son too. He's just so active and getting into everything now I get sick of dealing with him after a full day. And I feel terrible saying that. :(


----------



## _Meep_

I also have a yoga baby. Mine was lying like this the entire time lol. I hope she doesn't stay like that ... I do feel a lot of movement so I assume she can't be stuck!

I have a bit of a quick temper at the best of times, compounded by general anxiety, so pregnancy doesn't really agree with me. I'm fine with my LO most of the time, as she's a very easy child and doesn't deserve any of my wrath, but everyone else drives me insane. I am very grouchy.
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(101).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## boobee

Aaaa all good news and more scan photos! I love this part of pregnancy! 

I'm having a bit of a rough time this week! Work is really stressful and I'm not getting much support with it all, I'm currently working through breaks and lunches to get things done and despite my complaints nothing ever gets done! I've started to get really bad anxiety and the last 2 days at work burst in to tears :( I went to the doctors in the end and she's signed me off work for 2 weeks on rest and has written a letter to my employer about lack of support during pregnancy! 
My daughter goes to my mums during the day whilst I'm at work anyway so we are continuing that just so I can put my feet up a bit. Currently ill too with a cold and not being able to take anything doesn't help! Feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## OilyMamma

Aw thexfadingpat its ok to say that here. We get it!!
Meep the yoga photo is too funny, how they are comfy like that is beond me. I feel some movement each day but not a whole lot. Im sure that is about to change though lol.
Awe boobee at least you can rest a bit now. I hope you all start feeling better. The last 2 weeks have been busy and hectic here. Still grouchy and irritable but trying not to be.
Oh well!


----------



## thexfadingpat

How's everyone doing?
We have our gender ultrasound in 2 days and I can't wait. I am so eager. &#128513;


----------



## boobee

We're good here despite the anxiety! It's definitely been better since I've been off work and the rest has allowed me to finally start getting over this cold! 20 weeks today so our routine scan is Tuesday morning, looking forward to seeing him again! Movements are getting stronger even with the anterior placenta, very low down though!

Will you announce the gender?


----------



## OilyMamma

Doing ok over here. 
Finding it harder to sleep through the night now. I wake up a lot for no reason.
Feeling more movement now and every now and again it gives me a good jab and hurts lol.
But so far this one moves around a lot less than my first did. Had our 18week scan and everything looks good. 
By ultrasound i am a week ahead of schedule so...almost 1/2 way! &#128513;


----------



## _Meep_

Had a very small amount of weird pale peach/orange/brown stuff while wiping last Saturday :( which went away, only to return on Thursday, and is still coming occasionally now. I've tried asking for help only to be told that my symptoms aren't indicative of anything being imminently wrong, so I don't need to be seen. Which I am sure is true, but I'd kind of like to know if I'm dilating at all or if I have an infection? 

I don't have pain or fresh bleeding, and she's still moving around all the time. It really is just a pale tinge on the toilet paper and isn't constant, but it's still freaking me out. 

Just feels like life generally sucks at the moment. :nope:


----------



## thexfadingpat

So baby #2 is another boy for us. &#128513;
I'm excited that my current son will have a brother so close in age to grow up with. It's going to be fun.

And announced the gender right away. I'm bad with secrets.
 



Attached Files:







10rv8d1.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> Had a very small amount of weird pale peach/orange/brown stuff while wiping last Saturday :( which went away, only to return on Thursday, and is still coming occasionally now. I've tried asking for help only to be told that my symptoms aren't indicative of anything being imminently wrong, so I don't need to be seen. Which I am sure is true, but I'd kind of like to know if I'm dilating at all or if I have an infection?
> 
> I don't have pain or fresh bleeding, and she's still moving around all the time. It really is just a pale tinge on the toilet paper and isn't constant, but it's still freaking me out.
> 
> Just feels like life generally sucks at the moment. :nope:

It could just be a tiny bit of old blood that's mixed in with your CM? It may not be dilating or an infection. If you've an irritable cervix it could be the cause (that was the cause of all my bleeding in first pregnancy!)
I'd ask them to check again if it continues, even if it's for peace of mind!


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> So baby #2 is another boy for us. &#128513;
> I'm excited that my current son will have a brother so close in age to grow up with. It's going to be fun.
> 
> And announced the gender right away. I'm bad with secrets.

Aww yay another boy! How exciting:D has anyone thought of names yet?! It took until my daughter was born to agree on the name I'd chosen lol his time it's a boy we've literally no ideas!


----------



## thexfadingpat

We've had first names picked out for a little while now. He is going to be Elliot. And we're thinking of Bentley for the middle name, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## boobee

20+4 anomaly scan for us this morning! Everything was perfect and she confirmed it's still a boy! &#128153;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4380.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbygurl719

My boy will be Hunter Lee Nash.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My beautiful baby boys Owen & Milo were born sleeping last week. :'(


----------



## bbygurl719

Awe so sorry miss zoie


----------



## _Meep_

Oh God, no. :cry: That's absolutely dreadful. :cry: I'm so sorry, there are just no words.


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm so sorry MissxZoie.


----------



## boobee

xMissxZoiex said:


> My beautiful baby boys Owen & Milo were born sleeping last week. :'(

Omg I am so sorry. I literally don't know what to say :(


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh miss zoie! I am so sorry..i have no words.
my heart breaks for you.


----------



## boobee

I hope you've got a good support group around you at this time miss zoie and you're finding some sort of comfort at this difficult time :( 

How is everyone else doing at the minute?


----------



## OilyMamma

Doing ok boobee! Been dealing with some brutal heartburn and reflux 24/7. Starting to be able to feel baby kicks from the outside now. Hubby still cant feel them which makes me feel crazy. But yeah, getting my stuff done before im too fat to move lol!! I feel like im gaining so quickly this time.
How are you doing boobee?


----------



## thexfadingpat

I've been doing pretty good.
Been very busy between work and family. And currently planning my son's 1st birthday. :'(
I've been starting to feel baby more now, but it's still pretty faint. And I'm also starting to get a bit of a bump now. It's exciting. :)

How are you doing boobee?


----------



## boobee

Glad to hear you're both doing fine despite the niggles!
I'm good, still officially off work with anxiety but go back next week. I think I needed the time off to get myself together and feeling tons better!
I'm looking in to getting a support belt as I've noticed when I'm walking my lower back pain is flaring up and I get a stitch under the right side of my bump very quickly. I didn't have one last time, has anyone used one before?!


----------



## todmommy4568

I am so sorry Zoie :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Glad to hear you ladies are feeling alright for the most part. Congrats on genders and names, it is so fun! We found out a couple weeks ago and I just haven't had much time to be on B'n'B, we are having a little girl and we will be naming her Freya Lee <3 I am extremely excited and DS really wanted a sister so he is thrilled as well.

Boobee I have never used a support belt but it would definitely be worth a try! I have had quite a bit of "stretching" pains lately, I'm sure that's not the right word but mostly when I stretch or move to fast I get quite a bit of muscle pain.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Just had my 20 week midwife appointment to go over my anatomy ultrasound and now I'm worrying. My midwife says it's likely nothing, but they noted a soft marker and an enlarged ureter from the left kidney. They're scheduling me another ultrasound to get a closer look and may suggest meeting with a geneticist. &#128533;


----------



## boobee

thexfadingpat said:


> Just had my 20 week midwife appointment to go over my anatomy ultrasound and now I'm worrying. My midwife says it's likely nothing, but they noted a soft marker and an enlarged ureter from the left kidney. They're scheduling me another ultrasound to get a closer look and may suggest meeting with a geneticist. &#55357;&#56853;

Did they say what it could mean? I'm sure everything will be ok, I think they tend to err on the side of caution so hopefully it's nothing too much to worry about x


----------



## thexfadingpat

boobee said:


> thexfadingpat said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 20 week midwife appointment to go over my anatomy ultrasound and now I'm worrying. My midwife says it's likely nothing, but they noted a soft marker and an enlarged ureter from the left kidney. They're scheduling me another ultrasound to get a closer look and may suggest meeting with a geneticist. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Did they say what it could mean? I'm sure everything will be ok, I think they tend to err on the side of caution so hopefully it's nothing too much to worry about xClick to expand...

She didn't say much. The soft marker could mean an extremely small chance of Down Syndrome which would lead to the geneticist.

Then the enlarged ureter could just mean that it's growing a bit faster than the rest of him, or it could be due to a blockage or improper kidney function. If the uterer still looks enlarged on the next ultrasound baby would need his own ultrasound once he's born.
I wasn't told anything else but from looking it up (I know, bad idea) it looks like sometimes it will correct itself or baby may need antibiotics to prevent infection. Worst case scenario some need surgery to correct it.


----------



## CanadianLady

They noticed that with my little one at 19 weeks and we had another scan 3 weeks later it had gone away. Good luck!


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi ladies. I am trying to check in often to see how you all are doing.
For me, there is lots of movements this week. Pelvic pain is taking over my life and making daily tasks quite difficult. 
Luckily i work from home so i can do nothing at all on the real bad days. 
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Thexfadingpat, im sure your next scan will be perfect. Let us know how it goes though.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Thanks. :)
I'm really hoping that he outgrows it or that they maybe saw something that isn't actually there. We have to wait until April 19th for the ultrasound though, so it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## boobee

How are we all doing?! We had our 4D scan at the weekend (27+2) and got some beautiful photos of our baby boy!!! 

(Note the photo where he smiles and sticks 2 fingers up at us! Clearly a monkey already)
 



Attached Files:







549FE405-E023-4866-9759-AA68EF95A9F0.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## todmommy4568

Usually I think those 4d photos look creepy but those are absolutely gorgeous!!! He is quite handsome already :)


----------



## OilyMamma

4d photos also creep me out but those ones are pretty darn cute!

Feeling like a beached whale already. Honestly. I weigh the same amount now as i did the day i gave birth to our first. Lol. 
Definitely bigger this go around and its very very obvious on all my joints and muscles!
The heartburn is horrid this time too, ive had it all through the 2nd tri this time and only ever had it in the 3rd with our first. 
Im guessing its a girl this time just because of how different everything is. Actually, everyone i know minus like 5 people think its a girl too. I cant wait to find out. Im pretty done with being preggo already. &#128529;


----------



## thexfadingpat

How is everybody doing? It's been very quiet lately.

Saturday was my first day of 3rd trimester already. :)
I was comparing my bump to a picture I took with my first, and I feel smaller this time. Current baby on the left, my son Logan on the left. I always though subsequent bumps got bigger but I guess not.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170409_152930_524.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## _Meep_

Pretty fed up over here as time seems to have basically stopped. I'm 33 weeks now and massive. No more massive than with my first though I don't think. She was an ounce off 9 lb so I'm guessing I'm probably having another big one ...


----------



## boobee

All Ok here, sooo tired and I'm massive too! I've been comparing photos and my bump is a lot higher/rounder than with my daughter. Perfected the waddle when I walk ha ha. Getting a bit fed up of all the "omg you've how long left?!?" And "are you sure there's only 1 in there?!". It didn't bother me to start with but it's multiple comments every day and it's getting annoying now &#128514; This photo was taken a week ago!
 



Attached Files:







1491680968089.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## _Meep_

Welcome to the Vast Club where all the members are uncomfortable. Here is part of my gigantic gut three days ago (couldn't fit the whole whopping thing in the picture) ... my girl wanted to show her sister one of the special stones we picked up on a beach in Scotland last July. :)
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(80).jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OilyMamma

Hey everyone.. pretty big and uncomfortable here as well, just getting over some kind of stomach bug (flu maybe) that took me down for a full 24 hours. &#128547;. 
I am similar in size to when i was 30 weeks with my son. Maybe slightly larger. Lots more heartburn this time though, and back pain, pelvic issues. Its definitely been a rougher pregnancy.
Only a few weeks left and i havent started ANYTHING. So, Im a bit stressed out about that. Otherwise doing ok over here!
Your bumps all look awesome ladies!


----------



## boobee

How's everyone getting on? It's so much busier second time round!
I saw the midwife last week at 32 weeks (requested extra appointments as I'm a bit anxious) and I've gone from measuring perfectly, to measuring 2 weeks ahead so waiting for a growth scan date to come through! 
My urine also showed protein and a trace of leukocytes so that was sent off and waiting to hear back! 
Only 7 weeks left for me, it's flying by now!


----------



## _Meep_

I'm nearly 36 weeks now and my iron is a tiny bit low but I've decided not to do anything about it as it means yet another blood test, which I hate, and it's not causing me any significant problems.

Nesting in full force here. I've sorted all our old baby clothes into groups of different sizes, all the smallest ones have been washed, and we bought a wardrobe for the baby today. We have also bought a new car seat that goes from birth to 12 years and can rear face until 4! So I'm really delighted about that. I've put clean covers on the Moses basket (which was a huge ballache) and spent the evening trying to pick baby clothes to take to the hospital. I still haven't done my hospital bag

Feeling excited, but very angry and stressed. I am a horrible nester - I remember last time feeling like some enraged, psychopath ostrich, screeching at anyone who so much as looked in my direction. This time is no exception.


----------



## OilyMamma

Ive been spending the last couple weeks in prep. This week i will be switching my son out of the nursery into a big boy bedroom and will prepare the nursery for our new arrival. I have decided to cloth diaper this one and finally have all that organized and ready (phew!)
I have yet to pack a hospital bag but thats ok, lots of time for that!
I am ready to be done being preggo thats for sure! Its exhausting &#128516;


----------



## bbygurl719

I've been buying stuff to get ready for baby but Wil be nesting over the next few weeks to get house spike and spam for our baby shower May 27th. I am having a scheduled c section and baby Hunter will make his debut in on June 19th set to be there at 1030 and have him at 1230. So super excited to see his precious little face.


----------



## todmommy4568

That is so exciting bbygurl!!


----------



## OilyMamma

Anyone else taking a prenatal vitamin that gives you horrible reflux? Ive been in the habit of taking my prenatal before bed after a light snack (usually a banana or apple). I take it at night because it made me feel sick in the beginning and it was easier to sleep through it than deal with feeling gross on top of 1st tri stuff. Anyways, over the last month ive had wicked reflux and heartburn during the night. Like, wake up vomitting acid type of horrible. I skipped my prenatal for 2 nights and had no issues, took it again last night and was up all night, slept sitting up and suffered all day!
I am planning to skip the prenatal and take a different set of vitamins during the day but was curious if this is a common issue or if im a weirdo. 

Hope all you ladies are feeling well!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Oily- I've been getting bad acid reflux lately, but I've never noticed it acting up from my prenatals. It's normally from acidic foods.


----------



## _Meep_

I seem to get it worst from eating ice ... which is currently my OBSESSION so I am living off ice and antacids and I refuse to stop. :D Since you are not craving the prenatal though lol, for sure drop it and try something different. Reflux is terrible! Mine isn't AS bad as it was though as baby is at least 2/5 engaged now so I've got a little more room for my internal organs to operate. :haha:


----------



## boobee

OilyMamma said:


> Ive been spending the last couple weeks in prep. This week i will be switching my son out of the nursery into a big boy bedroom and will prepare the nursery for our new arrival. I have decided to cloth diaper this one and finally have all that organized and ready (phew!)
> I have yet to pack a hospital bag but thats ok, lots of time for that!
> I am ready to be done being preggo thats for sure! Its exhausting &#128516;

Ooh sounds similar to us! We've just moved our 3 year old in to her big girl room and on with the nursery, although it was yellow anyway so doesn't need too many changes!
We're cloth bumming this time too, it's all a bit overwhelming though!

Our growth scan a week ago (34 weeks) put baby at an estimated 6lbs already so we are on track for another 8/9lb baby &#128584; 
I've just finished work too so now it's preparation! I've washed and dried all newborn/0-3 clothes and our hospital bags are packed.
I'm so physically tired though! I'm definitely ready in myself to have him, I'm struggling to get comfy and sleep on a night!


----------



## OilyMamma

I wish the reflux was diet related! At least then i could stop eating whatever was causing it. Unfortunately its from my prenatal, so ive stopped taking that brand and started taking them in the day when i remember &#128547;
Boobee- clith diapering is a bit overwhelming to start isnt it! But im sure we will get the hang of it in no time!
Im starting to catch a spring cold and this baby kicking me hurts a lot now that its running out of room!
Im trying really hard to get our rooms ready and get prepared but i am soooo far behind, mostly because it hurts so bad to even just walk! Damn pelvic pain!
I am ready to birth this baby and be done with pregnancy forever! &#128514;


----------



## thexfadingpat

My first was 8lbs 10oz, but right now I'm measuring 2 weeks behind so I'm really curious if this guy will be smaller.


----------



## OilyMamma

Good morning!! How is everyone feeling these days? The end is near and i look forward to all the newborn posts! 
I am very ready for pregnancy to be over. But with this being baby#2 im a bit nervous about the birthing process...guess its because i KNOW what to expect lol but i am very very excited to find out the gender of our little one. &#128522;


----------



## _Meep_

I'm huge and uncomfortable. It's too hot and I'm due in 3 days but I just KNOW I'm going over again. I'm not feeling too scared about birth, but sort of feel like I've lost enthusiasm for it all a bit? That sounds awful, but my FIL died 2 days ago :( and it's sort of ruined things - NOT that I am blaming him at all, just wish it hadn't happened and he had a chance to meet our second girl. He was pretty unwell though and had been for some time so I am glad for him that he doesn't have to put up with that shit any more.


----------



## OilyMamma

I am sorry to hear that meep! Thats terrible. Our family lost someone recently as well. It definitely puts a damper on the excitement plus going overdue makes us even more miserable. I still have about 4 weeks left but i feel this baby will come early. My first labor was 7 hours start to finish so im hoping its a bit shorter this time. Get it over with! &#128516;


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'm so sorry Meep.

I am ready for the end to be here. I've been having a fairly easy pregnancy, but I'm just so excited to meet him. Still have 6 weeks left. And I'm also expecting him to be late just like my first was.


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks girls. I do know when she gets here it will be different, but I feel so bad at the moment for just not really caring! My OH is so depressed and guilty and having all these horrible 'what if' and 'if only' thoughts. It sucks. I hope she will cheer him up a bit, but he really just wants his dad back, which can't happen. :(

Sorry you have lost someone too Oily, it's really difficult. :(

I'm hoping for swift and timely labours for all of us!!!


----------



## boobee

Oh no, how sad :( My FIL died last year and not long after we found out I was pregnant. Their life has ended but soon we will be bringing new life in to this world :) don't feel guilty about "not caring", grief can do the strangest things to us. 

I'm 37+1 and ended up in hospital yesterday! I was in so much pain I genuinely thought it was labour, I could barely move without it feeling like I was being ripped open! After an hour of being checked it turns out I've a severe UTI and been given antibiotics and codeine for the pain. Cervix is intact so no labour (bit disappointed ha ha). Strangely I saw my midwife 2 days previously who tested my urine and said it was absolutely fine?!

Luckily my mum has taken my 3 year old for the weekend so I can rest up. We're having a heatwave here in the UK and I'm not coping too well &#128514;


----------



## _Meep_

Oh yuck, I had a UTI over Christmas - not nearly as bad as yours sounds but pretty rank all the same! Especially in this heat ... urrgh it's horrible with such a massive belly. Can't believe I am due tomorrow - still absolutely no signs whatsoever lol.


----------



## OilyMamma

I still cant believe our little group here is about to start delivering the babies! It seemed to go by so slowly yet so fast at the same time. I can feel my body preparing, doc says baby is super low in the pelvis now and he is thinking it may come early as well. 
I hope it does BUT not toooo early. Lol. Give me another week or two! &#128516;


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry meep :hugs:

I definitely have the "ready to be done" feeling. I was doing great but have gotten pretty miserable in the last week or so as baby has started to drop. I just started a new job in the end of January so I don't have enough PTO and sick leave to cover my maternity leave which has me really wanting to work up until June 16th, that is the "magical" day for me haha, in my brain that is when everything will work perfectly :duhh: I have a pretty set return date for work so going into labor early means more time off which is great bonding time but not great for the pocket book haha BUT on the other hand I am done being pregnant. The uncomfortableness is making me crabby.


----------



## OilyMamma

Been having some pretty awful nights. Lack of sleep really sucks right now. My 4.5 year old just doesnt understand why i am so irritable, why i cant play tag, soccer or go on long walks with him. I feel so bad for him cause he is so used to playing with his mom and my pelvic pain and back pain is just so awful. Its 25 degrees celcius here but feels like 400 degrees lol! Ive been nesting like crazy and got my stash of cloth diapers all prepped and ready to use, my son is officially out of the nursery and in a new big boy bedroom which he loves and im very happy the transition was easy.
The nursery has been cleaned and set up with the crib and change table again. It looks so weird! Lol.

I can not wait to hear all about your babies! Its coming up quick for all of us! &#128513;


----------



## thexfadingpat

Sounds like you're very ready, Oily.
I have everything we need, but still have to organize most of it- Have to wash all the clothes since it's been in storage for a year. Have to set up the pack n play in our room where he'll be sleeping for the first few months. Have to re-install the infant carseat. Have to start packing our birth center bags.
I need to get on things. &#128515;


----------



## OilyMamma

I have a diaper bag prepared but no hospital bag. I dont have a carseat yet as thats hubbys job lol! 
I have lower cramping like period type cramps and shocks in the hooha area. Feeling a bit icky and tired and have to rest a lot through the day because im so painful. Organizing is half done lol! my yard is full of waist high weeds though and my body is NOT into working on that at all. 
I am ready to get this done and get this child out. Im scared about when its going to happen though. The unknown freaks me out and i labor so fast and easily that im worried i wont make it to the hospital this time around...especially if we have to wait for a sitter lol


----------



## _Meep_

Well ladies, my baby finally made her appearance in the early hours of June 5th at 40+8! 

She was born in the birthing pool about 2 hours after we arrived - all in all, labour was quick and relatively easy for me this time. :) She weighed 8 lb 8.5 oz.

I don't like to identify my daughters in posts as their names aren't the most common and could give me away should anyone choose to Google, but her middle name is for her Grandad, who I think would have liked her very much. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20170606-WA0001 (2).jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OilyMamma

Awe! Shes a beauty Meep! Congratulations!


----------



## OilyMamma

My Doctor just told me that my swab came back positive for strep B &#128547; 
Not sure what to do about that now. It makes me very worried...all i have for info is google. And we all know how scary google can be &#128514;


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats Meep!
She is so cute. Hope you're all doing good. :) What does big sister think?


----------



## _Meep_

thexfadingpat said:


> Congrats Meep!
> She is so cute. Hope you're all doing good. :) What does big sister think?

She loves her luckily. :haha: She likes to give her a 'cuddle' (squash her half to death) when she is crying. They look so similar - they even have the same single dimple in one cheek, only my first's is on the left and the baby's is on the right. :cloud9:


----------



## _Meep_

OilyMamma said:


> My Doctor just told me that my swab came back positive for strep B &#55357;&#56867;
> Not sure what to do about that now. It makes me very worried...all i have for info is google. And we all know how scary google can be &#55357;&#56834;

I may be wrong, but they'll give you antibiotics during labour I think? It's really rare there are any complications from GBS. Especially where you are, I would imagine, as you are screened for it. We aren't - and as it happens, a friend of mine's first daughter was one of the very, very few who got quite ill at birth from it. She's heading for 11 now though, and absolutely fine, with no lasting effects.


----------



## boobee

_Meep_ said:


> Well ladies, my baby finally made her appearance in the early hours of June 5th at 40+8!
> 
> She was born in the birthing pool about 2 hours after we arrived - all in all, labour was quick and relatively easy for me this time. :) She weighed 8 lb 8.5 oz.
> 
> I don't like to identify my daughters in posts as their names aren't the most common and could give me away should anyone choose to Google, but her full name is in my signature. Her middle name is for her Grandad, who I think would have liked her very much. :)

Aghhhh congratulations!!!! I can't believe they're all arriving! 
I've had a rough week or so. After my afternoon in hospital with the UTI I was taken back in on the Monday with fever and flu like symptoms & ended up staying in for 5 days! They originally suspected viral meningitis, so spent the entire time on an IV with ultrasounds & a CT scan. Luckily they think it was a combination of some rogue virus and the UTI (whilst being 9 months pregnant!) that sent my immune system in to complete overdrive. 
Baby was absolutely fine the entire time so they decided not to induce and let me go naturally (39 weeks tomorrow and no signs yet!)
I'm definitely ready now though, I think he's working his way down as it's only the past week that I've started having to get up in the night to pee (EVERY HOUR &#128555;) and I'm feeling pretty swollen and heavy down there. 
I had my daughter at 38+5 though so we're past that point now! 
Hopefully it won't be long for everyone else :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Oily I also tested positive for gbs. Dr didn't say anything to me but I got to see my paperwork.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats!!!

When my doc tested for gbs he said if it came back positive not to worry they would just do antibiotics during labor and all would be well :) 

I had an ultrasound yesterday as they wanted to see how big she is, she is measuring just shy of 8 pounds so I am doubtful that they will let me go another two weeks. DS was quite large and got pretty badly injured so they are trying to make sure they induce before baby gets too big this time. I have an appointment on Monday and should find out the plan then, I'm hoping that I will go into labor over the weekend though haha


----------



## boobee

todmommy4568 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> When my doc tested for gbs he said if it came back positive not to worry they would just do antibiotics during labor and all would be well :)
> 
> I had an ultrasound yesterday as they wanted to see how big she is, she is measuring just shy of 8 pounds so I am doubtful that they will let me go another two weeks. DS was quite large and got pretty badly injured so they are trying to make sure they induce before baby gets too big this time. I have an appointment on Monday and should find out the plan then, I'm hoping that I will go into labor over the weekend though haha

I wish they would do this with me! My daughter was 8lb at 9 days early and this baby is measuring to be be around 9lbs and I've got 6 days until due date!!! I saw my midwife last week and she said she won't see me until 40+3 and won't induce until 41+1?!?!? I had a severe tear with my daughter too so I'm really surprised they'll let me go so far over! I have to see my consultant next week so I'm going to mention it then :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh wow boobee that is surprising that they won't induce even knowing that baby is going to be that big. I would be mad! Although at this point I feel cranky and irritated 24/7 so that's not surprising :haha: Sooo ready for this baby to make her debut!


----------



## OilyMamma

Well it makes me feel better knowing i have no real reason to worry about this strep B thing. Thanks ladies!
Oh man, my son was 8lbs when he was born and that was definitely big enough.. i feel for you ladies with 9+ lb babies. Eek.

I have been up every hour to pee for weeks already, baby is quite low and i can feel the shocks as it moves around. Lots of discharge these days too. I am hoping this means baby will be here soon.
&#128516;
Any early "signs" and "symptoms" you guys feel like sharing just for fun? &#128513;


----------



## _Meep_

Aw, the measurements aren't an exact science. I've been scared both times of having a big baby, but my first was 8 lb 15 oz and this one was 8 lb 8.5 oz and both came out without a hassle. I had two tiny stitches on a labial graze the first time and nothing with the second, so it can be done!

If you can, try labouring on your hands and knees? Gravity is your best friend. :)


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm not as worried this time as I trust my doctor a lot more this time. I'm sure I will get very anxious once everything starts happening though. DS was 9 lb 7 oz. I wasn't the one that was injured, I actually didn't tear at all. But he got really stuck and ended up with injuries that landed him in the nicu with doctors telling me they weren't sure whether he was going to live and that I needed to prepare myself. I'm sure I am going to be reliving those moments once labor starts with this one but I will feel better knowing she shouldn't be quite as big as he was. It helps too that it is a different doctor and a different hospital this time since what happened with my son could have been avoided with the right person


----------



## _Meep_

Sorry, I should have quoted! My comment was aimed at boobee, who had a severe tear, but omg how terrifying for you and your son! :nope: I do hope he is ok now and has no permanent injury. Was it shoulder dystocia?


----------



## todmommy4568

No problem! I must've missed the tearing comment, that sounds so so painful!

He is great now, we were lucky to not have any long lasting effects. They actually tore a blood vessel in his head while trying to get him out and he bled out into his head, then his body couldn't replace the lost blood volume fast enough so his organs started failing. The biggest thing they couldn't predict was whether he would have permanent brain damage from all of the pressure the extra blood created but he hasn't shown any signs of delay and just finished kindergarten right on target :)


----------



## _Meep_

Omfg, how traumatic. :O

How terrible for you also having to 'wait and see' with his development. I'm so glad he is ok and I'm sure history won't repeat itself. <3


----------



## boobee

Wow that sounds like an experience :nope:

I ended up BACK in hospital today as I couldn't stop itching, and I've now got thrush from the antibiotics! 

They were concerned there that I'm measuring big so gave me a membrane stretch/sweep. I've to go for a growth scan on wednesday before my consultancy appointment and another sweep at the same time if nothing happens and then possible induction on my due date Friday. I'm going to try labour upright if possible but basically I laboured really quickly and she didn't turn fully so came out facing sideways and I lost a lot of blood from the 3rd degree tear so even though I only had gas and air in labour, I then had to have a spinal afterwards and spent 2 hours in surgery :( Hopefully it's all stretchy down there now so won't be any problems :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks meep. How is baby doing??

Boobee that is awful that you ended up back in the hospital. I'm glad that they are being proactive and have a plan though! That labor experience sounds awful as well, hopefully second labors are better than firsts! I'm sure everything will go wonderfully this time!


----------



## _Meep_

She's doing well thanks. Not loving the tricky early days of breastfeeding a newborn if I am honest but I've just been out and bought some nice new bras and a decent nursing pillow which will hopefully make it all a bit easier! She was almost back at birth weight on day 5, so I know she's getting enough, but getting a good latch without having to start over ten million times can be difficult at first. :growlmad:

Second labours are definitely easier. My first took 12 hours in hospital to arrive after labouring for a day at home, turning posterior and requiring drugs to restart contractions which resulted in a partial epidural.

With this little one, mild contractions started around 7 pm, went in at 1:30 am and had her 2 hours later with no pain relief at all. :) It was great. Horrible, but great. :haha:


----------



## boobee

Well the sweep worked &#128514; I started having contractions, went to hospital and in under 2 hours I had delivered him! It was definitely a lot more controlled this time and I only had a vaginal graze! 
Our boy Bodhi arrived at 2:26am weighing 7lb 14oz &#128153;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9918.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## _Meep_

Yeehaw!!! Wow, that's amazing! Glad it was so much quicker for you second time as well. :D He's lovely!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey. After 3 days of contractions baby Hunter came into fhis world at 9:06pm on 6/12 weighing 7lbs 2 ozs and 19 1/4" long


----------



## todmommy4568

Boobee I am glad everything went so well! He is adorable!

Congrats bbygurl!

I am having some serious jealousy issues haha. I went in yesterday and they were going to do a sweep but I am only dilated about a fingertip and he couldn't get his finger in to do the sweep. I am about 60% effaced. All of this is great considering that I was closed and 0% will DS up until they started the induction but my doc still will not schedule an induction until I am a little more favorable. To say I am frustrated would be an understatement. I have another appointment on Monday and I'm hoping I will go into labor before then.


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats boobee and bbygurl!!

I am getting so impatient now. I had my 36 week appointment today and my midwife mentioned that he is extremely low already. Which is surprising because I'm not getting any pressure or pain yet minus my hips. I'm hoping that means he'll come early.


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh yay!! Congratulations ladies they are so cute!
Im with the rest of you and having jealousy issues and lack of patience. I am 38 weeks and waiting to go anytime now. Last check doc said baby is super low and i was not surprised, ive had a ton of pain to prove thats accurate lol. I wish everyone a speedy labor and delivery and i look forward to seeing the rest of these adorable babes!


----------



## _Meep_

Congratulations to all the new mamas and babies! Sorry to those still waiting, it sucks but it's coming so soon. Can't wait to see the newbies. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## OilyMamma

Good morning mammas. Just wanted to update you all with our good news. 
Our little surprise came yesterday! We had a boy!!
June18th @ 3:55pm. After 4.5hours total (1.5hrs active labor and 7min pushing) he was here! It was really fast but everyone is happy and healthy and we are excited to go home today!


----------



## _Meep_

Hooray! Congratulations. :D Who's still left?


----------



## Betty.Rubble

I'm still here haha. 37+3. No sign yet. Potentially a c section for breech but think baby has turned.

Congratulations ladies on the birth of your adorable babies! X


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats Oily!

I'm still here... only 37+2 though so could still be awhile. I hope not. I've been feeling pretty lousy lately. My son and I just had some sort of stomach virus. He's feeling better, but I'm still not feeling 100% so I wonder if it's the slow start of something.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats oily


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm still around at 39+3.....I go in Wednesday night and they will start pitocin Thursday morning so the end is completely in sight. I don't anticipate going into labor on my own before then. I am effacing and dilating but her head is not engaged at all, stubborn babes :nope:


----------



## thexfadingpat

todmommy4568 said:


> I'm still around at 39+3.....I go in Wednesday night and they will start pitocin Thursday morning so the end is completely in sight. I don't anticipate going into labor on my own before then. I am effacing and dilating but her head is not engaged at all, stubborn babes :nope:

Aw. :(
Are you doing lots of bouncing/hip exercises on a yoga ball?


----------



## _Meep_

I thought second babies etc. often don't engage until labour starts anyway? That being said, mine did, so I don't know ...

Definitely second the birthing ball suggestion. I laboured for a bit on mine and it really ramped up the contractions (which was hideous but necessary!).


----------



## todmommy4568

I have been using the ball which feels good haha. I read that too about second babies and I completely forgot about it! That makes me feel more hopeful for sure! I don't mind being induced, to be honest I expected it. I just don't want another induction like the one with my son because it lasted 36 hours. And my added worry then too is they said they won't let me labor that long again and will do a csection if this induction follows the pattern of the last. Hopefully this induction will go smooth and she will engage quickly. When I went in with my first I was completely closed and not effaced, it took me over 24 hours to get to one cm. Right now with this one I am almost completely effaced and dilated between 1-2 so I'm already ahead of the game lol


----------



## _Meep_

Honestly, my second labour couldn't have been more different from my first. When your body has done it once, I really believe (now, at least, having experienced it) that the second time it is waaaay more efficient and gets the job done so much easier. Fingers crossed!


----------



## thexfadingpat

My baby boy decided to join us a bit early at 38+2.
On Sunday my waters started leaking and because I was GBS+ my midwife had to come every 4 hours to give me the antibiotics. Labour took a bit of time to get going, but at about 2:30pm on Monday it finally became pretty active. And 4 hours later at 6:29pm on June 26th he was born.
Elliot Hudson - 6lbs 7oz and 20 inches.
 



Attached Files:







dmr6go.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bbygurl719

Congrats fading. My baby boy came at 38+2 too


----------



## _Meep_

Yay, welcome to the world baby boy!


----------



## OilyMamma

Yay congratulations! ð
Hope everything went smoothly for you!


----------



## OilyMamma

Baby is already a month old! Crazy how quickly it goes even with the lack of sleep &#128514;
How are all you ladies doing these days!?


----------



## todmommy4568

I dropped off the face of the earth lol. My induction went really well, no complications and baby was born on her due date, June 23rd, at 8 lb 1 oz and 20 inches long. We are finally getting in the swing of things now :)


----------



## thexfadingpat

Congrats!

I have been doing good. Elliot is such a laid back happy baby, I'm so thankful. I haven't found it too bad yet having two (especially being 2 under 2).
How are you, Oily?


----------



## OilyMamma

We are doing ok here. Little man has a good latch but likes to get lazy so he gulps air which leads to a lot of painful gas. He is quite grouchy most of the day so i babywear to keep him happy and me sane.
Im also dealing with a little D-Mer related to breastfeeding.
Other than that we are awesome and finally figuring out a routine. Feeling a bit more normal now.
:)


----------



## thexfadingpat

If anybody is still around in here- how are the babies and mom's doing?
Elliot will be 7 weeks tomorrow. He is still so laid back but has started to get very gassy. I've started giving him probiotics which is helping quite a bit. He has also gone from 6lbs 7oz at birth to 10lbs at his 6 week appointment. That's almost a 4lbs gain. &#128558;
Breastmilk FTW. &#128402;
(I don't mean that as anything against anybody doing formula. It just feels awesome for him to grow that much by something my body made.)


----------



## _Meep_

I feel the same! Mine's 10 weeks today and as of two weeks ago had gone from 8 lb 8.5 oz at birth to 13 lb 5 oz. She's a cheerful, chubby little girl, and lovely. The first 4-5 weeks were basically awful but she's been great since.
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(107).jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7









photomagic(1)(122).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## thexfadingpat

Oh my goodness. She is so cute and chubby, Meep.


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks! I loooove her. :D


----------



## thexfadingpat

We just got back pictures from a newborn/family photoshoot, so I thought I'd share a few. :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1502840373333.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1502840168609.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 4









FB_IMG_1502840160093.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 5









FB_IMG_1502840390380.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## _Meep_

Aaawww!


----------



## OilyMamma

Oh my your babies are so cute!!
I have been trying to check in now and again but its getting tough to find any free time these days. Sometimes i just hold my little while he sleeps to give my brain an excuse to sit down and relax. The gas is improving a bit here and we are finally getting some smiles! I will try to post a photo but havent had much luck with that in the past.


----------



## OilyMamma

How are all you mammas doing!?


----------



## _Meep_

Pretty well thanks. :) Sylvs is now 4 months old. She's quite huge and can roll but is not a pro yet. Similarly, she can just about tripod sit, but is nowhere near sitting alone. She seems to be doing well in all areas, though, and meeting all her milestones which helps keep me relatively relaxed. :D

How are you?
 



Attached Files:







WP_20171003_15_03_13_Rich (3).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## thexfadingpat

We're doing pretty good.
Elliot is 3.5 months, and about 14lbs now. The other day he just learnt to roll from back to belly but can't figure it out the other way yet.


----------



## OilyMamma

Aw. Great updates ladies.
Little Luke is 1 week from being 4 months and can roll from belly to back. He is very strong and getting happier. We are still dealing with reflux and regular gas issues that cause us to have very bad days as well. Unfortunately tonight is one of those bad nights.
I cant believe theyre all 4 months or almost 4 months old already. Feels like yesterday we were talking about 1st tri
&#128512;


----------



## OilyMamma

Hi mammas!! Just checking in with everyone..life's gotten a bit hectic with the new babe and i miss talking to you guys.
Hope everyone is well and i would Absolutely LOVE some updates on all your beautiful kiddos &#128150;
Cheers


----------



## _Meep_

Hi! I've got a crawling, cruising 7.5 month old now. She seems to be doing well and is enjoying BLW for the most part. Still nursing many times a night but she's just got four teeth in at once, bringing her total up to five, so I will let her off. 

How's little man doing? Can't believe we first started talking during that cycle when we failed to get pregnant and now we have babies! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







AdobePhotoshopExpress_c3ee90b8146944649c7def2d4b3f6903.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------

